# HAMBURG | HafenCity - HarbourCity | U/C



## rise_against

i like the concert hall


----------



## LuckyLuke

staff said:


> Wow, Hafencity sure is a cool project. Is it as big as Örestaden projects in Copenhagen?


As far as I know the Hafencity is the biggest Masterplan in Europe.


----------



## Manu84

a wonderful projekt


----------



## michal1982

rise_against said:


> i like the concert hall


...I LIKE YOUR AVATAR


----------



## DrJekyll

Wow, how beautiful that area will be. The concert hall is just amazing.


----------



## DiggerD21

The Hamburg Senate decided yesterday to build the "Elbphilharmonie" (it's the concert hall). If the local parlament approves this project in fall, constructions will start in the beginning of 2007 and finished in 2nd quarter 2009.


----------



## Guest

This project and The Battersea Power Station Redevelopment in London are two of my fave projects. This is a great addition to Hamburg and you have alot to be proud of. Keep us posted ! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Harkeb

I'm very amazed by Hamburg. It surely looks like a very underrated city, especially seeing that it's the city that gave the world 'hamburgers'(the food, not the people!)


----------



## rj2uman

I would love to live on that living bridge!


----------



## Jaroslaw

Good to see that Hamburg continues to recover from World War II.


----------



## frank hannover

Recently the new plans for the "Ueberseequartier" (engl.:Overseaquarter) were unveilled.
This quarter will become the new heart and center of hafencity.Background is the fact ,that several international investor groups competed for the project in the last two years.Only two groups survived and the dutch -german group of gross & partner,ING real estate and bouwfonds are the winners.
second placed and first looser were the conection of DIFA(hamburg),ECE(hamburg) and Tishman Speyer(NYC).

The presented their spectacular architecture designed by Rem Kohlhaas.Pictures you can find on the hafencity.com homepage.

It will be 800 Euro expensive, having at least 16 buildings with 270.000 qm floor ground.

-office floors 124.000 qm.
-residential 47.000qm
-retail 48.000qm
-hotel 28.000qm
-science.cent. 14.000qm
-cruisecenter 3.000qm :eek2:


----------



## Þróndeimr

Great project, a lot of unique buildings there!


----------



## Bahraini Spirit

I really like Hamburg as a city, especially the residential districts.


----------



## urbanaturalist

A German Venice. Nice.


----------



## Nightsky

Great project! But the area needs a really tall landmark like Västra Hamnen in Malmö has Turning Torso. 
The concert hall is however really cool!


----------



## frank hannover

hamburg is having several international sister cities.one of them is Chicago/illinois/USA.They will develop a new square at the east of hafencity called "Chicago Square",which should be designed all skyscrapers by chicago architects exclusively


----------



## DiggerD21

frank hannover said:


> They will develop a new square at the east of hafencity called "Chicago Square",which should be designed all skyscrapers by chicago architects exclusively


This just a vision by the urban development senator after he came back from a visit to Chicago.
Not a vision but approved today by the local parliament is the construction of the concert hall. It will open in the year 2009 and the estimated construction costs are 186 million Euro (77 million by the city of Hamburg, 74 million by a businessman who wants to build a hotel and appartements in it, 30 million by a patron family and the rest by several smaller donations).

Article in the Spiegel news magazine (german language) including 5 pictures of the project.


----------



## Andrew

I like the look of this project, the shape of the whole development reminds me a little of the Easter Harbour district in Amsterdam. I love the concert hall, that's impressive.


----------



## CODEKAGS

I like to much the " Living Bridge " is great.

Saludos.


----------



## Scott9409

awesome! 
 :cheers: 


...


----------



## Stuttgarter89

@Bob: Sorry not 12  just one of these five plans will be built.
Here are the first impressions of the masterplans. Dont forget that this buildings are just an example and not the final design of the towers!

*Lohan Anderson*










*Murphy Jahn*










*Studio Gang*










*Krueck Sexton* 










*John Ronan*


----------



## LuckyLuke

Murphy/Jahn Masterplan is the best! The 350m pyramid tower is amazing!


----------



## weird

Concert Hall is spectacular! Great interior and exterior glassy top! :happy:


----------



## HD

are the skyscrapers part of the hafencity development?


----------



## frank hannover

HD said:


> are the skyscrapers part of the hafencity development?


yes , they are.This area was called in the masterplan " Elbbruecken-zentrum", as one of the 12 quarters...


----------



## LuckyLuke

Another model of the Dalmannkai quarter


----------



## LuckyLuke

HD said:


> are the skyscrapers part of the hafencity development?


That's the location of the Chicago Square.


----------



## frank hannover

Lucky , cool aerial model pic.Now the finetuning of the designs of " uebersee quartier " is underway.There are also cool pics from it at the sides of involved architects " nps - tchoban voss " or bda architects.


----------



## LuckyLuke

New Elbphilharmonie Renderings


----------



## NorthStar77

Reminds me of Fjordcity, except Hafencity is more spectacular. I think the city-planners here have seen to Hafencity, among other projects, when planning Fjordcity.


----------



## Tim22

That's fantastic! :eek2:


----------



## frank hannover

Awesome !!! :eek2:


----------



## Skyman

These projects will only improve the city


----------



## mateo2k6

ICH LIEBE HAMBURG!


----------



## LuckyLuke

A second terminal has been added to the Hamburg Cruise Center at HafenCity

The cruise business has discovered Hamburg as a new favourite destination. The Hamburg Cruise Center in HafenCity is seeing more cruise ships and international guests than ever before. Around 60 ships will call at the cruise terminal this year, among them such renowned vessels as the "Queen Mary 2" and the "MS Europa". This boom required an extension of the Hamburg Cruise Center at HafenCity and a second terminal has been built. Now, even the largest cruise vessels carrying up to 4,000 passengers can be easily accommodated.
When the new Hamburg Cruise Center opened in 2004, hardly anyone could have reckoned on the need for an extension by 2006. The cruise business is booming in Hamburg. The number of cruiseships calling and passenger volumes are both steadily increasing. While in 2005, just 27 ships moored at HafenCity's cruise terminal, the number of luxury liners calling in 2006 has risen to 56 and estimates for 2010 are for over 100 ships. Furthermore, two ships will arrive at the same time on 10 occasions this year and on one occasion there will be even a "triple mooring" at HafenCity.
In order to ensure the long-term success of the Hamburg Cruise Center as a destination for the cruise industry, HafenCity Hamburg GbmH decided to build a second terminal. Within only eight weeks, a building of 50x24 metres with 1,200 m² of floor space has emerged.

Certain criteria were stipulated for the construction of the second terminal. During the construction phase of the Überseequartier district until 2011, the two buildings need the flexibility to be relocated to another site. The terminal was therefore designed as a temporary structure which can be completely disassembled. The second building was conceived to complement the original one, which had been built using brightly coloured sea freight containers. To preserve its unique design, adding an extension to the existing building was considered unviable and so a new, separate terminal was built. The façade of the second terminal takes up the colour scheme of the original and varies it, using transparent and partly coloured wall cladding panels. The terminal’s translucent walls and warm wooden floors and its amenities including shops, an information desk, and an open air terrace, will offer cruise passengers a friendly and welcoming environment.
However, the Hamburg Cruise Center in HafenCity is only intended as a temporary solution, even with the current extension. The ultimate cruise terminal, as part of the new Überseequartier district, is scheduled for completion in 2011.

http://www.hafencity.com/index.php?set_language=en&cccpage=service_listeneintrag&show=news&item=74


----------



## LuckyLuke

*Planned development timeframes for each quarter*



Sandtorkai quarter: 2003-05
Dalmannkai quarter: 2004-07
Am Sandtorpark quarter: 2005-07
Grasbrook quarter: 2005-07
Strandkai quarter: 2012-14
Überseequartier: 2007-11
Brooktorkai quarter: 2005-07 (Ericusspitze from 2012 on)
Östlich Magdeburger Hafen (‘East Magdeburg Harbour’) quarter: 2007-10
Lohsepark quarter: 2017-20
Oberhafen quarter: 2013-19
Baakenhafen quarter: 2010-22
Elbbrückenzentrum (‘Elbe Bridges Office Park’) quarter: from 2022 on


----------



## Ginza

This project rocks I specially like the desing of the New Eldphilharmonie can't wait for pictures of this amazing building
 :eek2: :cheers:


----------



## LuckyLuke

*SQUARES, PARKS AND PROMENADES IN THE HEART OF THE CITY*

The promenades and squares of HafenCity playfully interact with the most essential of all elements – water

The presence of squares, parks and promenades in cities has long been the sign of a high quality of life, and often forms a cornerstone for urban planners wanting to create a people-friendly environment for living and working. To be successful, a European city for the 21st century needs to give a high priority to its open spaces, with careful planning and attention to quality. HafenCity has taken this approach in the development of its public open spaces, a fact that is strongly reflected in current plans.

In February 2000, the strategic framework for creating a new, open and green city was firmly laid down in the Masterplan for HafenCity. This will be the basis for any future town planning and open space planning considerations.

The Masterplan contains details of the areas given over to open space. There will be plenty of diversity with 35 hectares of parks (Lohsepark, Sandtorpark, Grasbrookpark), more than 10 kilometres of promenades, and squares and water areas at Magdeburgerhafen, Grasbrookhafen and Sandtorhafen harbours. Importance has been attached to careful integration into the surrounding open spaces and the lowlands of the River Elbe and the River Bille. For example, the Elbe riverside walking route will pass through HafenCity, leading along its promenades. It is a declared aim of the plan to integrate HafenCity's green spaces into the existing belt of parks that surround the city centre along the line of the former city fortifications.


_Mediterranean concept: Benedetta Tagliabue of EMBT convinced the competition judges (© EMBT)_

In 2002 the open space concept for the western part of HafenCity was initialy approved, following an international competition. The internationally renowned architects Enrique Miralles Benedetta Tagliabue (EMBT) of Barcelona won the first prize with a light, free and elegant design. The existing harbour basins – originally constructed from a purely functional point of view – are brought to life and put into a human scale. The artistic expressiveness of this open space concept is unrivalled in Europe.

Sophisticated design is one important factor for the square at Sandtorhafen, but the scene will be completed by the people and the backdrop, creating an almost stage-like effect. Construction work will be finished by early summer 2005. Framed by Sandtorkai and Am Kaiserkai and embraced by the surrounding architecture, this first city square – at around 5,000 square metres – will bring water and land together on many levels. Water steps turn the ebb and flood of the tide into an event to be experienced, constantly altering the shape of the space. Ornaments decorate the elegantly designed ground areas and retaining walls depict abstracted fish forms on their surfaces. In the evening, artistic lighting illuminates the scene with steel light spirals playfully scattered around the square.

Restaurants and cafés, festivals, concerts, and other events will bring the entire area surrounding Sandtorhafen harbour to life. At the same time, the square will act as a the gateway to the museum ship harbour. Pontoons that vary in size and shape will provide access to the historic harbour basins allowing them to be viewed from a whole new perspective. Historic ships and cranes representing the maritime heritage of Hamburg will be open to visitors from 2006.


_Barcelona architectural firm EMBT was the pick of the bunch with its powerfully evocative Mediterranean-influenced design (© EMBT)_


----------



## c0kelitr0

this is such a great project!


----------



## LuckyLuke

New Renderings for the Überseequartier (Rem Koolhaas projcet)










BB + GG arquitectes from Barcelona won the International open space planning competition for the Magdeburger Hafen harbour and Überseequartier.


----------



## Elktest

KoolKeatz said:


> @elktest: can u please remove these pics of hamburg-harburg. that has nothing to do with the hafencity-project and its just confusing.



ok


----------



## steph35

thank you Elktest for the pics kay:
i really like the building with concrete cylinders and glassy box


----------



## KoolKeatz

but these developments in hamburg-harburg has nothing to do with hafencity... thats a different project


----------



## AM Putra

Salute for The Elbphilharmonie, the form resembles water surrounding the building.


----------



## Mo Rush

Hafencity is such a great success, wonderful developments in a great city.


----------



## KoolKeatz

some pics from flickr, hafencity.q27.de and DAF



















































































































































































and renders from hafencity.de:


----------



## KoolKeatz

@elktest: can u please remove these pics of hamburg-harburg. that has nothing to do with the hafencity-project and its just confusing.


----------



## PufftheMagicDragon

The Elbphilharmonie is Ok, but it seems someone wanted to do something abstract, unique, a test.

The whole Hafen-City is nothing special, it looks like a mad child played with Lego.
The historic Speicherstadt is really beautiful.


----------



## KoolKeatz

the last renderings are just from the middle quay, not all of it wont be look that square. will be a good mix i think


----------



## KoolKeatz

latest construction pics from the hafencity (from daf):
this quay is u/c right now:








now:
















































new underground station:


----------



## Elktest

the hole for the bulling



Kaispeicher B warehouse, which will soon be remodelled and will ultimately house the International Maritime Museum




and the Cruisecenter Terminal 2


----------



## Elktest

loads of location for new bullding



a ship on the Cruisecenter today its the baptism with fireworks and Lasershow 400.000 people be expected






impressions from the show (laser, light and fireworks) it´s was nice and cold price 5 Million€ 6,2Mill$






and a Video its not the best quality


----------



## KoolKeatz

new renderings from the living bridge!! :banana:


----------



## goschio

This living bridge is so incredible awesome. Hope it gets build.


----------



## iLiR

Beautiful project! Any estimates on how much this new project will cost?


----------



## Elktest

iLiR said:


> Beautiful project! Any estimates on how much this new project will cost?


the price for this projekt is 324 Million€ ~ 400 Million $


----------



## iLiR

^^ That much for the Hafencity? Impossible, it has to be in the Billions!


----------



## Douly

I think it is plausible. It may works on the same way that in Marseille Euromediterranée projetcs. One euro invested by French government must implies a 3 or 4 euros' investments by private companies.
So the project itself may cost one or two billions including $ 400 of German government investments and the rest by private sector.

Some german forumer could may be confirm that...


----------



## KoolKeatz

400 million just for the bridge. not for the whole project.


----------



## KoolKeatz

EDIT: sorry double post


----------



## frank hannover

the project will cost estimated 6-7 billions of Euro (buildings only) plus at least another 1 billions of Euro for infrastructure like streets , subwayline and stations,parksand so on.With another ideas like skyscrapers at the Chicago-square or this living bridge even more .
Überseequartier will cost allone 800 million Euro plus science center and cruise terminal extra.


----------



## Insane alex

WoW! Awesome project! 

How many people will live and work in the area when completed?


----------



## DiggerD21

The goal is to have around 12.000 inhabitants and 40.000 new jobs in the Hafencity.


----------



## Insane alex

okay, thanks! That wasn't as much as i predicted.


----------



## DiggerD21

12.000 inhabitants on 155 hectares would result in 7.742 inhabitants per km². It would therefore be one of the denser districts in Hamburg (Hamburg average = 2322 inh/km²).


----------



## Bluewarning

I love this project. The symphony building is really going to be cool.


----------



## iLiR

frank hannover said:


> the project will cost estimated 6-7 billions of Euro (buildings only) plus at least another 1 billions of Euro for infrastructure like streets , subwayline and stations,parksand so on.With another ideas like skyscrapers at the Chicago-square or this living bridge even more .
> Überseequartier will cost allone 800 million Euro plus science center and cruise terminal extra.


Now that makes sense! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Puinkabouter

Stunning project! I hope things like this will become possible around here too.


----------



## frank hannover

I want to have the Living-bridge.Right now.


----------



## erbse

The Living-bridge is the ultimate dream of aquafreaks like me 
Hopefully they make my dream come true...


----------



## KoolKeatz

i think it looks good for the living bridge. lets hope that the chicago square gets the same multiple agreement in the cityhall as this bridge.


----------



## erbse

Any sources 4 that information KoolKeatz?  Would be great tho!


----------



## Waxo Khana

Bellevue Nr. 5/2007 Dieter Becken

looks good for the living bridge 

completion maybe ~ 2013

More info: DAF - Hamburg - Living Bridge


----------



## erbse

Some informations a user wanna share with us?


----------



## KoolKeatz

http://www.stadthaushotel-hafencity.de/Presse/Materialien/Bildmaterial/SHH-Hafencity_Plakatmotive_dez_05/SHH-Hafencity_deluxe.jpg :lol:


----------



## erbse

^^ Solange er für die Aktion keine Konzerte veranstalten will... :lol:


----------



## Waxo Khana

Webcam Elbphilharmonie thanks to Samuel DAF


----------



## Artemis

..mich würde interessieren ob es zu den bauträgern und zur finanzierung des hafencityprojektes detaillierte informationen gibt?


----------



## Waxo Khana

http://hafencity.com: INVESTOR OVERVIEW 2006 (German)


Leider etwas älter, ich hoffe es hilft.
October 2006


----------



## Artemis

Waxo Khana said:


> http://hafencity.com: INVESTOR OVERVIEW 2006 (German)
> 
> 
> Leider etwas älter, ich hoffe es hilft.
> October 2006


danke! leider sind zum hafencity projekt nur wenige infos zu finden die sich direkt mit der finazierung auseinandersetzen..


----------



## DiggerD21

The reason why the there is not so much detailed info about the financing: The whole project will not be developed at once. The eastern part will not start to develop before 2015, and that is intended. Therefore the financial planning for that area is not yet needed.


----------



## KoolKeatz

:drunk:


----------



## Novak

The Living Bridge looks awesome! Wouldn't mind living in there at all. Great project indeed.


----------



## KoolKeatz

Some new pics:

No 51 office building



















No 29 elementary school


----------



## Marin

This picture was taken im Kesselhaus about 1 week ago, during my first visit to Hamburg:


----------



## erbse

^ Cool model, quite detailed  Did you pay for the entrance to the Kesselhaus?


----------



## DiggerD21

No, the Kesselhaus is an information-centre wihout entrance fee.


----------



## [email protected]

little construction update most pics are from june 9th some are a bit older


----------



## steph35

^^ thanks for the update 
i will add some pics in few weeks... i'm soon back in hamburg for one week :cheers: 



Marin said:


> This picture was taken im Kesselhaus about 1 week ago, during my first visit to Hamburg:


good shot  
the scale model has been updated, the Unilever project wasn't detailled when i have been there last winter


----------



## Holland

I'm beginning to think I must visit this city, for sure, even if it's just to see this incredible development.

Keep up the photo updates... I'm fascinated by them! :cheers:


----------



## frank hannover

i love this develpment.

steph 35: I will hope for some big Hamburg-foto threads in a few weeks.


----------



## steph35

last week... 









(click on pics if you want to see them bigger)

1-


2-


3-


4-


5-


6-


----------



## steph35

few shots of under-constructions

01.









02.









03.









04.









05.









06.









07.


----------



## steph35

the *uberseequarter* scale model

08.









09.









10.









11.









12.









13.









14. the last approved building









15.









16. and a general overview that i can't be fed up...


----------



## frank hannover

steph 35 , thanx a lot for this great update ! 

At www.behnisch.com can find more infos of Unilever-building and the residential-tower next to it. Under "competitions" youl`ll find infos and a PDF for Unilver , under "living" are infos, pics and a download-PDF for the Marco-Polo-tower.

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## KoolKeatz

Great pics steph!! Thanks a lot for sharing.


----------



## steph35

bitte schon ! 

thanks for the link, i didn't know that they update their site 

so here the new renders of the unilever project




























:cheers:


----------



## german_beowulf

The unilever-lowrise and the residential tower are simply AWESOME.
And when I look at the scale model, I can´t help but feel that we will see more of these architectural pearls :applause:


----------



## steph35

agree, the projects are more and more awesome

more renders...

MARCO POLO TOWER

Behnisch Architecte => http://www.behnisch.com/#

R+16
55m
11 500 m²
2009























































:cheers:


----------



## frank hannover

the unilever and tower will pressure the other developers at Strandkai to create also awesome designs next future.


----------



## steph35

*Am Kaiserkai 1 *
architecte : nps-tchoban-voss












*Kai_12* 
architecte : nps-tchoban-voss


----------



## steph35

Hafencity Universitat

architecte Code-Unique
23 800 m²
construction start 2009

it's located at east of the uberseequartier












































*__________________________________________*




2 new renderings of the 2 small towers in the uberseequartier

architecte Erik van Egeraat
11 000 m²
construction end 2010/2011
































*__________________________________________*


Johannes-Dalmann-Haus

on Dalmankai behind the Elbphilharmonie, 


architecte Schenk & Waiblinger
construction end 08/2008


----------



## Kame

some words from the "architect" 






btw I like the Hafencity!


----------



## M.Schwerdtner

lol nice video


----------



## goschio

LOL


----------



## german_beowulf

I love the designer playground :applause:


----------



## KoolKeatz

"Hier stehtn *Baum*, was soll das?" :lol:


----------



## Kampflamm

All of these buildings look nasty...except for the Elbphilharmonie.


----------



## ZZ-II

KoolKeatz said:


> "Hier stehtn *Baum*, was soll das?" :lol:


funny video :lol:


----------



## mrinanmrout

*Masterplan Elbbrücken*

Art,rave and architecture festival
Hamburg 9-12 September 2007

http://www.brandshof.net/


----------



## erbse

*Somethin new from da Living Bridge*

The video is just great, I watched it on TV :colgate:

Due to the criticized lack of imaginativeness - There's a new render video of the proposed LIVING BRIDGE It's about 7 minutes and shows something from the view of it and some of the renders. This is goin to be a new landmark for the Hafencity and Hamburg, it really stings out of the desertly building masses up there 










You just have to click on "costumer" on the top, search for "BRT - Bothe Richter Teherani" and click on "Apply filter" down the scroll bar. You'll find the Living Bridge in the middle of the render collection. Now you have to enjoy.


----------



## Kame

^^ this video is so awesome!!!

i really can't wait to take my first walk on the living bridge!


----------



## Kampflamm

Ericusspitze (headquarters of the leftist "DER SPIEGEL" magazine)


----------



## iLiR

Anybody know roughly when Hafencity should be completed?


----------



## Elktest

in the year 2014


----------



## Anna Maria

*Hafencity timeline*



iLiR said:


> Anybody know roughly when Hafencity should be completed?


Following quarters will be ready 2011:
-Sandtorkai (finished,marina 2008)
-Dalmannkai
-Strandkai
-Sandtorpark/Grasbrook
-Überseequartier (the heart of Hafencity,subway)
-Brooktorkai

then: 
-East Magdeburg Harbour (2008-2013)
-Lohsepark (2011-2018)

finally (2025?):
-Oberhafen
-Baakenhafen
-Elbbrückenzentrum

http://www.hafencity.de/index.php?set_language=en&cccpage=projekte


----------



## iLiR

Awesome. Thanks for the details Anna! :cheers:


----------



## Ashok

Kampflamm said:


> Ericusspitze (headquarters of the leftist "DER SPIEGEL" magazine)


That is cool


----------



## MasonsInquiries

^^yep, VERY nice!!


----------



## Second City

Wow this looks like a pretty impressive project!


----------



## erbse

*Webcam*

There's a new webcam of a DVD rental which moved its headquarter to the HafenCity


----------



## frank hannover

Are there any news or updates of the U4 construction ?


----------



## Svartmetall

The redevelopment seems to be being handled in a very sensitive yet very progressive manner with regards to current streetscapes in Hamburg - very nice indeed! 

As Frank Hannover says - are there any updates on the U4?


----------



## Waxo Khana

http://u4.hochbahn.de/planen-bauen/baukalender

Google translation
http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fu4.hochbahn.de%2Fplanen-bauen%2Fbaukalender&langpair=de%7Cen&hl=de&ie=UTF8


----------



## Svartmetall

Waxo Khana said:


> http://u4.hochbahn.de/planen-bauen/baukalender
> 
> Google translation
> http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fu4.hochbahn.de%2Fplanen-bauen%2Fbaukalender&langpair=de%7Cen&hl=de&ie=UTF8


Thank you for the updates - gives me a chance to work on my terrible German comprehension!


----------



## carst0rnHH

Überseequartier:








Sandtorpark:








Dalmannkai:








Strandkai:

























:banana::cheers:


----------



## VicFontaine

too bad it takes so damn long until its all done.

there are a lot of old structures left on the site, can be seen on the first page. Will they all be demolished so everything is all new? (except the speicherstadt & philharmony)


----------



## KoolKeatz

All the buildings in the first pic will stay.


----------



## Welfe

Unilever - construction site


----------



## HT

WOOOOOOW, now that is one outstanding picture !!!!!!!!!! Unilever House must be a cool place t live !!!


----------



## krzysiu_

Only one word: awesome


----------



## seth-underneath

Wow, what an awesome project!  How much is everything seen here going to cost approx.?


----------



## Waxo Khana

There are stil 60% of the "Hafencity" left to be planned.










The red buildings are u/c or finished.

Orange buildings are ready to start construction. 

Yellow: to invite for tenders.

Green: are areas in preparation.

Right from this picture there is a huge amount of area which is, at the moment not ready to be build.










Nobody can really say whats the approx cost.


----------



## erbse

Waxo Khana said:


> Nobody can really say whats the approx cost.


Well, there's some information given on the homepage of the HafenCity, as well as some additional facts and figures.

Whole size of the project: 155 hectares

*Investment volume:*
Private investment: about 5,0 to 5,5 billion (milliard) €uro
Public investment: about 1,3 billion (milliard) €uro


I guess these are the estimated charges, so let's say there'll be around 7-8 billion Euro pumped into the projects. Peanuts for Hamburg eh


----------



## carst0rnHH




----------



## Dallasbrink

this is HUGE!


----------



## erbse

*Update*

From the German Hamburg section:



Dubai Crack said:


> Hi
> 
> time for a new update of the amazing Hamburg Hafencity construction site. I took more than 100 photos, they are to many for this thread here. Please visit my photo gallery, if you are interested in the full photo series.
> 
> - Full Photo Series - Hamburg Hafencity - Construction Update - January 2008
> 
> Click on the photos to enlarge!
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Ueberseequartier Nord*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Ueberseequartier Sued*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Brooktorkai*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *America Center*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Strandkai*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *Elbphilharmonie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Am Kaiserkai*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kontor Am Kaiserkai
> 
> 
> Kai 12
> 
> *
> 
> *HafenCity Schule - School*


----------



## frank hannover

Great update ! It´ s growing so fast there ...


----------



## novaguy

Can't wait till I see what progress has been made,when I visit Hamburg at the end of April.


----------



## Waxo Khana

*Vom Speicherstadtmuseum auf das Überseequartier.*

































































*Vom Brooktorkai*










*Kesselhaus Info Center*























































*Vom Kesselhaus über den Sandtorkai zu den Terrassen.*



































































































































































B*lick von den Terrassen, 
Blick auf die Baustellen des Sandtorpark Areals,
Blick den Dalmankai herunter, und das Gebäude Kaiserkai 1 *




































































































*Bilder von der Unilever Baustelle und vom View Point.*



























































































*Der wilde Rest. *


----------



## Sbz2ifc

Waxo Khana said:


>


This square/pedestrian area looks great.
I'm guessing the lamp posts are inspired by port cranes, right?


----------



## SuburbanWalker

I quite like the density of the developments. I assume there will be a far more lively environment than is the case with supertalls surrounded by swathes of parkland.


----------



## KoolKeatz

New render of the science center by Rem Koolhaas:
(Click to enlarge)


----------



## frank hannover

cool science - center design ! :cheers:


----------



## steph35

agree, another inspired building for Hamburg, not far from the elbphilharmoy :cheers:


----------



## KoolKeatz

Click to enlarge:


----------



## frank hannover

Thank you , Kool Keatz . I think on the same site from this two graphics are two more new renders.


----------



## MarkusErikssen

Wow, great job Hamburg. Hamburg is a really nice city. I've been 1 time in Hamburg, only on the highway to Denmark. 

The last picture in this topic is ugly, the others are nice!


----------



## erbse

*Science Center*



frank hannover said:


> I think on the same site from this two graphics are two more new renders.


There are. Further renders of the *Science Center* (click 2 enlarge):

Look at that guy with the bowler hat! Amazing.


What's the Maybach Exelero doing there?



Addition: The article given on that page, offering some deeper information 'bout this project.



> Hamburg Science Center
> 
> The complex, comprising of the Science Center, Aquarium and Science Theatre, is *located at the entrance to the Magdeburger harbour and sits at the end point of an urban axis from the inner Alster to the river Elbe*. Situated at the waterfront in close proximity to container and cruise ships, *the building marks the connection between the harbour and the city*.
> 
> The Science Center *will become a hub for scientific study in Hamburg* and help strengthen the city’s educational profile creating a place for the next generation of scientists to study and share knowledge. Not only will the Science Centre be linked to many other institutes in Hamburg but it will also become the generating force for innovative education and be a *cultural highlight* in itself.
> 
> The Science Centre is constructed of 10 modular blocks that connect to form a ring shaped building. This shape and the maritime power and mass of the individual blocks resemble the character of the historical, urban waterfront development. Therefore, the building is a symbol of Hamburg’s economic strength and a representation of the city’s interest in technology and science.
> 
> The *exhibiton space also works on a modular principle similar to the building*. This gives the curators of the space a *great deal of freedom and flexibility*. A variety of subjects will be able to go on *display making the exhibiton centre a stage for not only scientific research but also for all aspects of our modern life*.
> 
> The Science Center addresses not only environmental issues but also programmatic sustainability.
> 
> The function of the ten blocks that make up the building allow for large scale programmatic changes on a daily basis. The central structure accommodates the vertical circulation whereas the blocks on the west and east side are used as exhibition spaces. The curator is able to generate shortcuts, changes or create connections by means of moveable partitions.
> 
> With *three terraces surrounding the building* the Science Centre *allows access to the Hamburg city centre as well as to the West and East sides of the Magdeburg harbour*. This three way axis will *link the various parts of the city and bring new life into the Hafencity*. It enables direct interaction between visitors and passers-by functioning as an urban stage. *Various events taking place on top of the individual plateaus of the building as well as the restaurants on the terrace of the Belle Etage will stimulate activity in the Hafencity*.



Sounds quite promotional though, but also pleasing. Looks like it'd bring up some exciting attraction to the area and will increase the urban feel & activity.
I hope they're able to fulfill their ambitions with this project, Hamburg and the HafenCity need several landmarks like that (such as the Elbphilharmonie of course).


----------



## goschio

I think the science centre is ugly. Espcecially the concret facade is horrible. They should use glass instead.


----------



## erbse

Are you sure it's concrete? Thought it'd be glass and the shown facade would be just some sorta placeholder... Pure concrete would look disgusting for sure.


----------



## goschio

No, I am not sure but it looks like concrete. Just hope I am wrong.


----------



## Rachmaninov

I have just visited the exhibition. This project is magnificent.


----------



## Letniczka

goschio said:


> They should use glass instead.


Glass would be terrible! Hamburg doesn't need boring, cheap buildings/skyscrapers made of glass.


----------



## Rachmaninov

In any case, too much use of glass result in a less sustainable building.


----------



## Sbz2ifc

erbsenzaehler said:


> Look at that guy with the bowler hat! Amazing.


That's Ralph Fiennes, in a bad movie. :lol:











That said, I really liked the earlier version of the Science Center:


----------



## pescarush

^^ me too!
the actual design is looking good only by taking parts of it, not in it s general form.


----------



## frank hannover

What about the small highrise planned just east of the science center at the HCU ?
any news ?


----------



## Kampflamm

Some pics of the Dalmannkai (can non-DAF members see them?):

http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showpost.php?p=163714&postcount=781


----------



## frank hannover

this year they will start many constructions , Überseequartier -nord , Brooktorkai including Spiegel HQ , Sandtorpark , HC university and some others.


----------



## Letniczka

HafenCity webcams:
http://www.hafencity.com/webcam.php?language=de On left: Überseequartier north
http://www.harbour-hall.de/webcam/video.jpg
http://www.dwi-grundbesitz.de/sandtorpark/current.jpg Amango building
http://az.dynalias.com/IMAGE.JPG America House
http://62.206.10.222/local/viewer/cam_inner.html Elbphilharmonie
http://www.gl-group.com/11796.htm Germanischer Lloyd's new headquarter


----------



## carst0rnHH




----------



## frank hannover

Great update , huge project . Each pic shows even only small parts of harbour - city.


----------



## flymordecai

The Living Bridge looks great. I wonder if it would be noisy to live over the bridge?


----------



## carst0rnHH




----------



## Isek

^^

well, that's pretty awesome for european scales!


----------



## frank hannover

Kran performance !


----------



## Letniczka

frank hannover said:


> Kran performance !


another one


----------



## erbse

*Spiegel - publisher HQ*

New renders and models of the u/c Spiegel headquarters.














































(Source: abg-group)


----------



## FFM2007

^^ wow this one looks freakin good:cheers:


----------



## frank hannover

very modern this one. I learned SPIEGEL have a freakin pop -art 1960 s or 1970 s coffee-bar
or dining room for their employees in their current HQ , and it should completely move with in the new headquarter .

Are their any other Hamburg development threats like Wilhemsburg IBA 13 or Harburg-channel ?


----------



## Waxo Khana

*Sandtorkai​*8 building
38.500m² Gross​








Quelle: Hafencity.de

Click on images to entlarge them 


BF 1 
development status: Construction completed im Dezember 2004
3.900m² business



BF 2
development status: Construction completed early 2005
4.800m² residential/business



BF 3
development status: Construction completed early 2005
5.300m² residential/business



BF 4
development status: Construction completed dezember 2004
5.000m² residential/business



BF 5
development status: Construction completed June 2005 
4.100m² business

Quelle: Hafencity.de


BF 6
development status: Construction completed September 2005
5.400m² residential/business



BF 7
development status: Construction completed September 2005
4.900m² residential/business




BF 8
development status: Construction completed at June 2005
5.100m² business



*Dalmankai*

35 building
244.800m² Gross​








Quelle: Hafencity.de

Click on images to entlarge them.


BF 9
6.200m² business
development status: under construction




BF 10 
3.900m² residential
development status: under construction






BF 11
2 building
8.400m² residential/business
development status: under construction




BF 12
3.700m² residential/business
development status: under construction




BF 13
3.700m² residential/business
development status: under construction




BF 14
2 building
3.900m² residential
4.200m² business
development status: under construction





BF 15
2 building
5.500m² residential
development status: Construction completed early 2008






BF 16
5.400m² business
development status: Construction completed im early 2005



BF 17
11.000m² business
development status: under construction



BF 18
2 building
5.900m² residential
development status: Construction completed at June 2006



BF 19
4 building
12.900m² residential/business
development status: Construction completed Ende 2007 early 2008





BF 20
5 building
12.000m² residential/business
development status: Construction completed Ende 2007 







BF 21
3 building
13.700m² residential
development status: Construction completed early 2008 





BF 22
5 building
12.600m² residential
development status: under construction





BF 23 
3 building
6.300m² residential
6.500m² business
development status: under construction





BF 24 *Elbphilharmonie*
119.000m² 
Construction will be complete: early 2010


One big auditorium 
one small auditorium 
Ein trial auditorium
Hotel
apartment 
multi-storyAE car park



*Sandtorpark​*84.900m²
9 building 

2 freie building site​








Quelle: Hafencity.de

Click on images to entlarge them.

BF 25
11.800m² business
development status: under construction



BF 26
8.700m² business
development status: under construction


BF 27
2 building
17.200m² business
development status: under construction



BF 28
13.500m² residential
development status: Exclusive reservation



BF 29
2 building
9.200m² elementary school /Kindergarten/day-care center/residential
development status: under construction





BF 30
development status: Exclusive reservation



BF 31
12.000m² business
development status: Construction completed in 2006



BF 32
12.500m² business
development status: Construction completed I. Quarter 2003



BF 33
development status: Rückstellung wegen U-Bahn Bau


*Brooktorkai*

100.000m²
8 building​








Quelle:hafencity.de

Click on images to entlarge them.

BF 35 & 36
2 building
25.500m² business
development status: under construction



BF 37
2 building
15.500 m² business
development status: under construction



BF 38
2 building
10.000 m² Hotel / Boardinghaus
development status: under construction




BF 39 a + b
2 building
50.000 m² business
development status: Kampfmittelräumdienst 




*Strandkai​*34.000m²
2 building

8 freie building site planed start of construction 2011​








Quelle: Hafencity.de

Click on images to entlarge them.

BF 55


BF 56


BF 57


BF 58
10.000m² residential
development status: under construction




BF 59
24.000m² business
development status: under construction




BF 60 


BF 61


BF 62


BF 63 


BF 64



*Überseequartier​*104.000 m² Gross in Bau
13 building

178.000 m² Gross planed start of construction 2009
11 building

1 building site uncertain​









Click on images to entlarge them.

BF 34/1
2 building
10.000 m² residential/business
development status: under construction



BF 34/2
1 building
13.500 m² business
development status: under construction


BF 34/3
8.500 m² residential / business
development status: under construction


BF 34/4
12.500 m² residential / business
development status: under construction



BF 34/5
3 building
5.000 m² business / residential
development status: under construction



BF 34/6
37.500 m² business / residential
development status: under construction







BF 34/7
4 building
17.000 m² business / residential / Hotel
development status: under construction



BF 34/8
4 building
32.500 m² business
development status: planed start of construction 2009



BF 34/9
2 building
34.000 m² business
development status: planed start of construction 2009



BF 34/10
31.500 m² business
development status: planed start of construction 2009


BF 34/11
34.000 m² business
development status: planed start of construction 2009



BF 34/12



BF 34/13
2 building
11.000 m² business
development status: planed start of construction 2009


BF 34/14
34.000 m² Kreuzfahrtterminal/Hotel
development status: planed start of construction 2009



*Magdeburger Hafen*

31.800 NF + 37.000 m² Gross

2 Exclusive reservation sites

9 free sites

ca. 7 weitere building site vorhanden​








Quelle: Hafencity.de

Click on images to entlarge them.

BF 40
12.000 m² Nutzfläche Maritimmuseum
development status: under construction






BF 41
19.800 m² Nutzfläche business
development status: under construction




BF 42


BF 43


BF 44


BF 45
development status: Exclusive reservation





BF 46
10.000 m² Gross main customs office 
development status: planed start of construction ?




BF 47


BF 48
Hotel
development status: Exclusive reservation




BF 49


BF 50


BF 51



BF 52


BF 53


BF 54
27.000 m² Gross University
development status: Baubeginn 2009




not draw in, 
south Site 37 & 38 Brooktorkai.


BF 65 


BF 66


without building site 
Prototyp Museum
development status: under construction
Gross ???




*projected*​
*Lohsepark*








Quelle: Hafencity.de

ca. 12 sites

*Oberhafen*








Quelle: Hafencity.de

ca. 17 sites

*Baakenhafen*








Quelle: Hafencity.de


? sites

*Elbbrückenzentrum*








Quelle: Hafencity.de

? sites


----------



## Crizzy

wow awesome to see all the projects


----------



## Isek

Nice Update! 

That's a pretty massiv development. Simply a high rise cluster is missing. :nuts:


----------



## Depotmaster

High rise cluster in Hamburg? What's the point of that, there is still enough building land to fill. No lack of space yet.

I love the HafenCity the way it is presently built.


----------



## dklicious.

Thanks Waxo Khana! One of the best posts ever.


----------



## Letniczka

There are some interesting animations on www.quantum.ag about HafenCity's "Germanischer Lloyd" new building in Hamburg, which construction can be webcam-viewed here:
http://www.gl-group.com/11796.htm

The animations can be obtained from www.quantum.ag -> references -> projects -> click on second row ,third position, "Brooktorkai Hamburg" -> animation
The 70MB Zip-file contains a selfextracting Flash-File brooktorkai.exe, so download, extract and launch it.

Though the explanations are partially in German, all animations are pretty selfexplaining:

OPERATING 24/7
. LOCATIONS -> animation
. TIMEZONES -> animation
. ROUTEWAYS -> animation
. VIEPOINTS -> animation

-------------------
Germanischer LLoyd:
http://www.gl-group.com/start_ns.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Germanischer_Lloyd


----------



## frank hannover

I love this massive development ! :cheers:


----------



## goschio

Nice, but would be nice to have some highrises in the Hafencity. Looks too flat IMO.


----------



## goschio

Depotmaster said:


> High rise cluster in Hamburg? What's the point of that, there is still enough building land to fill. No lack of space yet.
> 
> I love the HafenCity the way it is presently built.


No need for supertalls etc. But a 100-140m apartment tower would be sold out within a few months. Just look the at the "oval" tower. It was sold out before construction has even started.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

One of the best urban renewal projects I know! :applause: Very good job you did here! This deserves an additional :applause: ...


----------



## Saigoneseguy

I've been there last week, love the bustling city!


----------



## Waxo Khana

*Brooktorkai*









Quelle : Illustration: M. Korol; Quelle: HafenCity Hamburg GmbH 

*BF 35 & 36 & 37 & 38*









Quelle: Eigenes Bild








Quelle: Eigenes Bild








Quelle: Eigenes Bild








Quelle: Eigenes Bild








Quelle: Eigenes Bild








Quelle: Eigenes Bild
Link: http://hafencity.de/index.php?set_language=de&cccpage=projekte_detail&show=projekte&item=44

*Am Sandtorpark*









Quelle : Illustration: M. Korol; Quelle: HafenCity Hamburg GmbH 

*BF 26 & 27*









Quelle: Eigenes Bild
Link: http://hafencity.de/index.php?set_language=de&cccpage=projekte_detail&show=projekte&item=43
Link: http://hafencity.de/index.php?set_language=de&cccpage=projekte_detail&show=projekte&item=39

*BF 29*








Quelle: Eigenes Bild
Link: http://hafencity.de/index.php?set_language=de&cccpage=projekte_detail&show=projekte&item=40

*Überseequartier*









Quelle : Illustration: M. Korol; Quelle: HafenCity Hamburg GmbH 

*BF 34/1*








Quelle: Eigenes Bild
Link: http://hafencity.de/index.php?set_language=de&cccpage=projekte_detail&show=projekte&item=56

*BF 34/2*








Quelle: Eigenes Bild








Quelle: Eigenes Bild
Link: http://hafencity.de/index.php?set_language=de&cccpage=projekte_detail&show=projekte&item=57

*BF 34/4*








Quelle: Eigenes Bild
http://hafencity.de/index.php?set_language=de&cccpage=projekte_detail&show=projekte&item=61

BF 34/3








Quelle: Eigenes Bild
Link: [URL="http://hafencity.de/index.php?set_language=de&cccpage=projekte_detail&show=projekte&item=59"]http://hafencity.de/index.php?set_language=de&cccpage=projekte_detail&show=projekte&item=58[/URL]


----------



## japanese001

落ち着いていて良い街ですね。


----------



## Skyline_FFM

I'll be in Frankfurt on Tuesday and in Hamburg on Thursday. Maybe I can make an update also - if the the weather is sunny!


----------



## erbse

The weather won't be sunny, it's January 

Just make some tiny update shots, we take anything 


(While we're at it... Thanks for your efforts on that Waxo!)


----------



## frank hannover

Are there any news or updates of this project ?


----------



## Skyline_FFM

I've been to Hamburg now two times. But I didn't take any pics of Hafencity,... At least no day time pictures.


----------



## frank hannover

The Marco polo tower already is toped out.Not that tall , but beautyful.
Have anybody new pics ?


----------



## Mulefisk

Wow, that looks so incredibly good. Those visualizations are amazing. Looks like New York!

Now if only Oslo could build something like this..


----------



## eu1

*News update!*

Here a link to the march development-update of the hafencity project (pdf-file). 

Its on the official Hafencity GmbH webpage and it contains tons of pictures, maps, plans and lists all running projects from the west (elbe philharmonic) to the center (lohsepark) of the area.

http://www.hafencity.de/download.php?file=broschueren/z_en_broschueren_25_Projects_march_2009.pdf

Enjoy


----------



## frank hannover

Hamburg from the air ... is a beast !! Nice PDF . :cheers:


----------



## webeagle12

eu1 said:


> Here a link to the march development-update of the hafencity project (pdf-file).
> 
> Its on the official Hafencity GmbH webpage and it contains tons of pictures, maps, plans and lists all running projects from the west (elbe philharmonic) to the center (lohsepark) of the area.
> 
> http://www.hafencity.de/download.php?file=broschueren/z_en_broschueren_25_Projects_march_2009.pdf
> 
> Enjoy


thank you


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Costs for the construction of the Elbphilharmonie rose up to 500 million €!


----------



## carst0rnHH

ÜSQ:

























































Marco Polo Tower



























Fotos: Ich



ericusspitze





von mir


----------



## Arrrgh

Great projects! I gotta visit Hafencity but I don't have time


----------



## Embrace57

It will be truly amazing when the whole area is finally finished! 
After Berlin, Hamburg is my favourite city in Germany. :cheers:


----------



## Fizmo1337

Any updates? 

Can some1 post some recent pictures? 

thx


----------



## frank hannover

...yes , any updates please . What about the new Spiegel magacine headquarter and many other buildings . I have red the new Unilever German HQ has been voted to the best Officebuilding in the world of the year by a well reputed architecture commission !


----------



## Fizmo1337

bump


----------



## Levent

Okay, then let me finally update this thread, but its just a few mobile phone pictures taken in cold, bad weather (Hamburg weather ;-) 










Hanseatic Trade Center and Elbphilharmonie under construction tanken from beneath underground station Baumwall ...










Elbphilharmonie from eastern side ... You can see the first three windows being installed, more than 2,000 to follow. They are bent in the middle ... On this side the Building has reached around 65 to 70 Meters, will become 85. On the west side they are at about 70 to 80 meters, roof will be 110 meters height. The east side will contain a 5* Hotel, on the west there will be appartements. In the middle there will be the two concert halls ... Here there is a schematic Picture of the building, unfortunately in german only ...

http://www.elbphilharmonie-bau.de/upload/files/2007_STERN_Grafik.pdf

Marco-Polo-Tower (50 meters, residental), which is almost completed. The first residents already moved there. In the background there is the new unilever building.










Marco-Polo-Tower ...










Sumatra-Kontor, part of the "Überseequartier".



















More from the "Überseequartier":




























The new Spiegel-Building construction side on the right, the building reached two floors already ...


----------



## Levent

Here are some new pics of the Elbphilharmonie and a little bit other stuff:









Pictures from a few months ago:














































And a view from my window:


----------



## frank hannover

are there some new pics from this project ?


----------



## Bob!

Paix posted some in the German forum the week before last.
Marco Polo Tower is already near completion.



Paix said:


>





Paix said:


>


----------



## maja88

31 March 2010, Hamburg, Hafencity

Hafencity impressions














































More on the website - just follow "update > 31-Mar-2010" -> "Speicherstadt und Hafencity"


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Thanks maja...nice update!



maja88 said:


>


This building looks strange! :sly:


----------



## Slartibartfas

^^ I like it but don't know why.


----------



## maja88

*New impressions from the Hafencity, Hamburg.* 

_On pic #1 yacht "Eclipse" owned by Roman Abramovich in the dock, and the "Elbphilharmonie".
Pics #3,4,5,6 - "Elbphilharmonie"_ 

     

     

    

Just click on the miniatures.


----------



## fan221

Hygenic and nice.


Love Hanseatic City!


----------



## FabriFlorence

It's fantastic!


----------



## Xiongmao

Very geil pictures. Thanks :applause:


----------



## cristof

it is very a great project...tks for the pics, one of the best urban project in whole Europe for sure...remember me Lyon Confluence but in larger scale ... well done


----------



## Andre_idol

Fantastic project!

Keep updating us


----------



## frank hannover

have anybody some latest pics , from Sumatra - Kontor , Arabica and Spiegel in particular ? I would be glad , thank you .


----------



## eu1

*HD Videos*

This is a link to a collection of HD marketing videos about the city of Hamburg, parts of the Hafencity, inner city, the new Hamburg Philharmonic Hall, the river & harbour area, architecture, and more in clips of 2-10 mins.
Some older stuff is mixed under as well as a 2010 clip about the future development of the eastern part of Hafencity (Only in german). The Elbphilharmonie can be seen in several clips.

37 vids total, several of them interviews..

The videos have mostly been shot in 2009 and some are older, so they are not up to date considering the Hafencity area or the concert hall, but they integrate renderings of the new Hafencity buildings in the vids.

Best thing is: Hamburg looks just beautiful in Summer

http://vimeo.com/lab3/videos
http://vimeo.com/channels/lab3

Enjoy


----------



## Mr_Dru

Nice project there in Hamburg!

This project look a bit same as the IJburg-project in Amsterdam. 

I like projects that is surounded with waters.

Greetings.


----------



## hmueller2

Thanks for the vids eu1
Very nice


----------



## erbse

Two additional impressions:



Kampflamm said:


> Quelle und mehr: http://www.prachtvoll.de/10/vorsetzen/default.aspx


----------



## erbse

More stuff from ze *German forum* 



Kame said:


> Obskures aus der Hafencity: Wer mag, kann sich von dem blechernen Würfel hier rechts mit vielen verschiedenen, ebenso blechern klingenden Musikstücken beschallen lassen. Aber zumindest die Aussicht stimmt.





Kame said:


> 2 x Hafencity: Ruhige Ecken ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... und weniger ruhige Ecken.





Kame said:


> Trotz Sichtbeton immer noch ein architektonisches Highlight: Der Marco-Polo-Tower nebst Unilever-Haus.



An already completed project by Hamburg architect Teherani in the harbour area, in some distance from the HafenCity: Dockland



Kame said:


> Dockland... :drool:


----------



## the spliff fairy

can't wait to visit...


----------



## frank hannover

I think the Spiegel HQ will be finished soon from the outside . It is a good addition to the cool Deichtor-center just opposite and outside Hafencity area .


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Hafencity at midnight. All pictures by me

near eastern entrance









eastern entrance - looking out near the new Spiegel HQ









spiegel HQ U/C:









View from Elbphilharmonie to maggelen terraces









EP from behind (didn't find a place to place my digicam)









maggelan terraces









across the street next to the terraces









Elbphilharmonie view from the direction of the new unilever HQ and Marco Polo Tower









backyards at korea-straße









OMNOMNOMNOM


----------



## Autostädter

Took some photos yesterday:


----------



## property man

wow I've never seen something like this, It's absolutely amazing!


----------



## eu1

thanks for the great picture update


----------



## amxtopgun

AMAZING!! 

:applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## ElViejoReino

looks great!!


----------



## Gabcy

very nice development for Hamburg, im sure it will have long term effects in the construction industry in the area and will encourage more developments in the area


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot




----------



## marshol

Really nice!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Spiegel HQ nearly finshed from outside


----------



## victorsogo

Amazing work:::there is a lot of wondders in the heart of men


----------



## maja88

hamburg, hafencity in april 2011.

















































































(www.lilicon.de)

+3more


----------



## hmueller2

wow very nice


----------



## ranny fash

looks really nice


----------



## erbse

Really great shots Maja! kay:

Some more of Überseequartier (overseas quarter), from the German forum:


wmeinhart said:


> A few Pictures from the "ÜberseeQuartier" - just still under construction.
> 
> Überseeboulevard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sumatrakontor (Tokiostraße/Singapurstraße)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandtorpark (in the Background: Elbphilharmony)


----------



## shenxiaozhu

great project!


----------



## katia72

Great project....many cool buildings. 

This one is my favourite:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

The Spiegel HQ nearly finished
Photos by me


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

mucho acticity in ze hafencity


----------



## Chadoh25

Looking good!


----------



## Ni3lS

This development is so great. A true example for many cities in this world. Thanks for the great photo update! kay:


----------



## Xorcist

new residential buildings at Baakenhafen...A novelty will be several "water houses" to be built directly into the largest basin of hafencity.








article (in german): http://www.mobil.abendblatt.de/hamb...eue-Wohnungen-und-Haeuser-auf-dem-Wasser.html


----------



## savas

Ausgezeichnet!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot




----------



## Skyline_FFM

^ Cool!


----------



## Mesancek

Omg amazing, modern, beautiful, i have no words  like heaven


----------



## erbse

The Spiegel HQ (in the above 2 images) turned out really good it seems. Have to take a closer look when I'm in Hamburg again.


----------



## eu1

One video with many different Hamburg views (including Hafencity)

Link (6:40)


Three recent videos with pictures of the Hafencity area

Link 1 (8:30)

Link 2 (4:30, the future development of the eastern part with many scenes how it looks right now)

Link 3 (2:07, also part of the next clip)


And one long clip about architecture in Hamburg generally (also many Hafencity views)

Link (18:37)


----------



## Xorcist

„Intelligent Quarters“ 70m highrise + two smaller buildings with flats, restaurants and so on, construction will start in 2012:


----------



## desertpunk

Baumwall  by SanforaQ8, on Flickr


----------



## dklicious.

It is absolutely freezing right now (-11°C/12°F, which is pretty chilly for Hamburg) and today, I thought it would be a good idea to go outside and capture a few winter impressions from Hamburg's Hafencity. Undaunted by death laugh, I made my way to the Hafencity.



















All of this will be a construction site over the next few years.


















Shops, bicycles and cars fill up the Hafencity. All in all, I would say there's a huge interest in the new quarter, particularly on weekends and in the summer months, when thousands of people stroll around, dine, drink and relax. Quite a lot of new shops, eateries and bars opened in the past year.






















































Photos cannot express how bitterly cold it was.



























Ferry stop, Sandtorhöft - Line 62.


















Bye bye and greetings from Hamburg's Elbphilharmonie!


----------



## Elktest

[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## goschio

Wow, very beautiful pictures. Just love the hafencity. Nice modern architecture.


----------



## fidalgo

Elktest said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:? is it some accuracy contest?


----------



## Elktest

threw the first of a coin, and the other its a nice idea. Sometimes its a missing and the way go in the water


----------



## aarhusforever

So cool


----------



## Bob!

Elbarkaden:











HafenCity Universität:


----------



## Bob!

Refurbishment of the former Freihafenamt "Bei St. Annen 2":










The plot for the projects 48 and 50 (compare http://www.hafencity.com/de/elbtorquartier.html):










Shanghaiallee: The recently finished projects 49a (Ökumenisches Forum) and 49 (Nidus-Loft).



















The new Spiegel headquarters:


----------



## erbse

Thanks a lot for keeping us updated Bob! 

Are you in Hamburg on a regular base now?


----------



## erbse

Impressive aerial footage of Hamburg's HafenCity, accompanied by the also really impressive Queen Mary 2:



HD9 said:


> WOW


----------



## Bob!

erbse said:


> Are you in Hamburg on a regular base now?


No, not on a regular basis. I have a Deutsche Bahn flatrate ticket valid in Lower Saxony, Bremen and Hamburg during the summer and Hamburg is just my favourite destination for day trips. 



*Überseeboulevard*


----------



## Bob!




----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Elbarcaden currently the fastes growing project in the HC









And a nice model in the HafenCity Infocenter
Roughly 1/4 - 1/3 is done by now. Much more to come


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Elbarcarden progress









and final form








www.hh-heimathafen.de









moeser-projekt.d









elbarkaden.de

inside
















sbd2050.org

















hh-heimathafen.de


----------



## Kampflamm

Really stands out among the other brick boxes.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Yes. They should rename this area from Hafen City to Brick Box City.
This shit is, that brick-walls in the whole Hafen City are not real brickwalls, but just brick claddings on concrete walls. That let them look pretty useless and cheap.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

On December 1st the new subway line, which connects the Hafencity with the the public u-bahn system, will be opened with some kind of festival. If you are by accident in Hamburg during this time and want to visit the Hafen City this could be the day for you









www.nahverkehrhamburg.de


----------



## erbse

Very cool look, I appreciate that! kay:


Danke for keeping us posted here!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

I try to be there at December 1st


----------



## goschio

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> Yes. They should rename this area from Hafen City to Brick Box City.
> This shit is, that brick-walls in the whole Hafen City are not real brickwalls, but just brick claddings on concrete walls. That let them look pretty useless and cheap.


Don't think you build real brick walls anymore. They are always only used as a type of facade. The inner real wall is always either concrete or another brick wall (big white blocks). Please correct me if I am wrong. 

Personally I don't complain. Brick facades beat so pretty much any other type of facade such as metal or Putz. Just imagine how shit that project in post 465 would look like with white putz, metal panels or even exposed concrete.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

goschio said:


> Personally I don't complain. Brick facades beat so pretty much any other type of facade such as metal or Putz. Just imagine how shit that project in post 465 would look like with white putz, metal panels or even exposed concrete.


Basically I agree. But it depends how your brick-cladding turns out. In case of many buildings in the HC it sadly looks like paperhangings in combination with the windows. Thats the problem here 
for example the virginia-builing. My oppnion is, that with this kind of cladding there should be "more" possible.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Light testing and constrction works in the two new subway stations "Hafencity University" and "Überseequartier" 

All pictures hamburg.de


----------



## Manolo_B2

spectacular metro station! 

when is the hafencity university going to be finished?


----------



## Kampflamm

Hmm, not too sure about this. Looks like a metro station from the 70s:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Kampflamm said:


> Hmm, not too sure about this. Looks like a metro station from the 70s:


Sure. It has to fit into the shape of the ohter subway stations in Hamburg.

@ManoloB2

I don't know


----------



## erbse

While the Überseequartier station is rather fugly, I love the University station. Cool lights, ja! kay:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

inside the Übersee-station it's not that bad, I think









The problem seems to be the entrance area. But I will not judge it, before I did not saw it.








pictures NDR.de


----------



## susanna987

Guten Abend, ich bin ein Student italienischen bin, ich bin verzweifelt für ein Tutorial universitäre Projekte "Philharmonie Pavillon" in hamburg, würde ich brauchen Pflanzen Ansichten und Schnitte. Ich sah das von Ihnen vorgelegte Material in diesem Forum ist wirklich erstaunlich, wenn Sie helfen können wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## erbse

_^ Please stick to English here. Despite that, you also posted in the German section. _


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

The new subway stations in the hafen city. Pictures by me:

Hafen City University Station






















































Ueberseequartier Station


----------



## erbse

Süper awesüm :applause:


----------



## BE0GRAD

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> And a nice model in the HafenCity Infocenter
> Roughly 1/4 - 1/3 is done by now. Much more to come


Sorry I couldn't read the entire topic. Does anyone know what is the total cost of the project?


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

It was planned in year 2000
€ 10.400.000.000

€ 2.400.000.000 for the city
and
€ 8.000.000.000 for private investors

But due to the exploding costs of several buildings like Elbphilharmonie or some Bridges the total costs will be probably much higher. In fact nobody knows how much it will be. 
If you take a closer look of the model you see detailed models and plain models. The detailed models are finished projects, U/C and projects where the architects-competition is over. For the plain models there are no final plans what exactly will be build. Of course there is some kind of guidance by the masterplan for kind of building, shape, mass and investment volume, but how much it will cost exactl is impossible to project 100% correct.


----------



## el palmesano

amazing!!


----------



## denking

Does someone know more about the feasibility of the projects in Hafencity (or does have links).. And more about collaboration of the projects? (parties).. also calculations of the projects?


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Two architecture competitions. First competition for the Backenhafen-Waterhouses.
Officals arethinking about to make a combination out of all three best placed designes


Waxo Khana said:


> Quelle
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Preis Shigeru Ban Architects Europe (Paris)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: Hafencity.de / Shigeru Ban Architects Europe (Paris)
> 
> 2. Preis Studio Gang Architects, Chicago, (USA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: Hafencity.de / Studio Gang Architects, Chicago, (USA)
> 
> 3. Preis Szyszkowitz-Kowalski + Partner ZT GmbH, Graz (A)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: Hafencity.de / Szyszkowitz-Kowalski + Partner ZT GmbH, Graz (A)



and another competition for the area next to unilever-bulding and marco polo tower. Again three winners and no idea, 
who will take the cake, but the design of RichartMeier and Partners will be the basic concept for the second step of 
this competition


Waxo Khana said:


> Richard Meier & Partners Architects LLP / drost-consult.de
> 
> Richard Meier & Partners Architects LLP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZAHA HADID LTD Architecture / drost-consult.de
> 
> ZAHA HADID LTD Architecture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fosters and Partners / drost-consult.de
> 
> Foster and Partners


----------



## Slartibartfas

That Fosters and Partners design is absolutely terrible from the outside.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Some random impressions of the central-eastern part of the HC by me


----------



## el palmesano

beautiful!!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Waxo Khana said:


> BF 60 Zentrale Engel & Völkers
> 
> Richard Meier & Partner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Meier & Partners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Meier & Partners
> 
> Bla Bla hier


will be located next to the Marco Polo Tower


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

current situation in the HafenCity (without chicago square)
dark violet : compleated
Red : U/C
Orange : Investor on board, Architekture competition running
Yellow : Choosing Investor
Green : In preparation.
grey : to do in future.









Quelle: Hafencity.de


----------



## gfd08

I definitely LOVE Hamburg! I wish we had some revitalization projects like these in Montevideo


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Some updates for today:

*First:*
Subwaystation for the east boarder of the Hafen-City design


mb92 said:


> So soll die Haltestelle Elbbrücken aussehen:


*Second*
construction works on the Baakenhafenbridge (left bridge on the map)

























www.hafencity.com








quartier-magazin.com

*Third*
progress HafenCity University









*forth*
progress Elbarcaden


----------



## el palmesano

the Subwaystation seems very nice!!!


----------



## goschio

Love the subway station. Looks awesome.


----------



## city_thing

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> Some random impressions of the central-eastern part of the HC by me


Is Der Spiegel based in Hamburg? It's a great magazine, much better than Time and others.

I always look for their International Edition but it's impossible to find in Australia (HK Airport is the only place I can ever find it actually) so I just read it online these days.

Anyway, excellent photos. You can tell this development will be a success because of how many u-bahn stations are in the area. Great for Hamburg.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

city_thing said:


> Is Der Spiegel based in Hamburg?


Yes. Most national and international relevant German magazines and newspapers are based in Hamburg. Its Germanys media-capital in case of publishing and advertising.



> I always look for their International Edition but it's impossible to find in Australia (HK Airport is the only place I can ever find it actually) so I just read it online these days.


Had the same problem in Sydney. I found it only at the airport. The online edition is sadly a bit too much yellow-press style.


----------



## Kaufmann

The new Subwaystation are awesome!


----------



## The Constantine

Amazing development in Hafencity.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

better render of the Baakenhafenbridge. Unfortunately I don't find a simular picture in the internet, 
so I had to take a photo at the construction yard









the 300 meter long bridge will connect the southern baakenhafen quarter with the northern (red in following map)









another bridge is planned to connect the hafen city with the districts on the elbe-island
(yellow dots). There are no visualisations or decicisions yet. One concept was the so called living bridge, but this idea is rather dead, 
but may be used as a modelconcept for further developments








www.hafencitynews.de


----------



## el palmesano

^^ amazing!!!!


----------



## El_Greco

Easily the best looking project in Europe.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Finished part of the HafenCity









Walking around the HafenCity University


----------



## el palmesano

^^ beautiful!!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Every full hour there is a lightshow in the station _HafenCity-Universität_


----------



## goschio

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> Finished part of the HafenCity


Love it.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

western HafenCity from above


erbse said:


> Letni hat ein dolles Luftbild ausgepackt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.facebook.com/elbphilharmonie.hamburg


----------



## el palmesano

^^ amazing


----------



## 970467

^^yep, this "delta" reminds me of New York


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Some other areal views what is done so far at the june/july 2012. A bit outdated, but still good

From west to east
All pictures www.hafencity.com
1. Elbephilharmonic Hall + Sandtorkai + Dalmankai









2.Standtorpark









3.Brooktorkai - Ericus - Shanghaialle









4.Strandkai









5.Überseequartier - Koreastraße
(still much to do here - the construction on the right side of this picture is nearly compleated)









6.Elbquartier









7.Lohsepark (much foundation preparations. Foundations works start this year)









Future quarters
8.Baakenhafen









9.Oberhafen
(Hafencity University construction side bottom of the picture)









10. Elbe bridges / Chicago Square


----------



## FritzMitWitz

wow, great pictures. Thanks


----------



## el palmesano

amazing pictures!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

scaffoldings at the Elbarkaden are removed - and, well, I am a bit disapointed seeing the result

















http://www.elbarkaden.de


----------



## Flor!an

*Photos of Baakenhafen headland*

I took some pictures from the Baakenhafen headland today: (viewpoint here: http://goo.gl/maps/YZgfV)


Brücke Baakenhafen West von Flor!an auf Flickr



Blick auf die Elbbrücken von Flor!an auf Flickr


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*



HAFENCITY-UNIVERSITY SUBWAY STATION IN HAMBURG, GERMANY HONORED WITH IALD RADIANCE AWARD
ON THE RIGHT TRACK WITH PFARRÉ LIGHTING DESIGN

Click to expand...

*


> PHILADELPHIA, PA USA, 24 APRIL 2013.... (...) The highest point score winner across all categories, in addition to receiving an Award of Excellence for their project, receives the IALD Radiance Award for Excellence in Lighting Design. Pfarré Lighting Design received this honor for the first time, accepted by Gerd Pfarré, FIALD, for HAFENCITY-UNIVERSITY SUBWAY STATION in Hamburg, Germany.











full article
http://www.iald.org/media/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=1639&&PRINT=Y&PRINT=Y


----------



## erbse

Loved those aerial views of Hafencity, thanks a lot Shisha! kay:


----------



## Mr Bricks

Very impressive! I'll be visiting Hamburg for the first time this summer!


----------



## El_Greco

erbse said:


> Loved those aerial views of Hafencity, thanks a lot Shisha! kay:


Agreed. Are all those plots we see in the pictures going to be developed?


----------



## erbse

_^ Next page for response. _


----------



## erbse

El_Greco said:


> Agreed. Are all those plots we see in the pictures going to be developed?


Yes, they are.

HafenCity is Europe's biggest urban development area for years.

*Masterplan* for the whole area:








Sandtorkai quarter: 2003-05
Dalmannkai quarter: 2004-07
Am Sandtorpark quarter: 2005-07
Grasbrook quarter: 2005-07
Strandkai quarter: 2012-14
Überseequartier: 2007-11
Brooktorkai quarter: 2005-07 (Ericusspitze from 2012 on)
Östlich Magdeburger Hafen (‘East Magdeburg Harbour’) quarter: 2007-10
Lohsepark quarter: 2017-20
Oberhafen quarter: 2013-19
Baakenhafen quarter: 2010-22
Elbbrückenzentrum (‘Elbe Bridges Office Park’) quarter: from 2022 on

HafenCity around 2017:


























All from: http://www.hafencity.com/en/concepts/the-foundation-of-hafencity-the-masterplan.html


----------



## Galro

erbse said:


> Yes, they are.
> 
> HafenCity is Europe's biggest urban development area for years.


Sorry for derailing the tread, but the fjordcity project in Oslo, Norway appears to be larger if the numbers on the Hafencitys page is correct. Fjordcity is about 220hectare while Hafencity is claimed to be 157 hectare (according to hafencity.com).


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

If you really want to have an answer to that question you should e-mail the hafen-city office and ask why they claim to be the biggest inner-city development project. I think they are aware of other big projects in Europe before they claimed to be the biggest.
Here we can only guess and start one of those very unfunny city vs. city "my dick is bigger" bashing


----------



## Galro

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> If you really want to have an answer to that question you should e-mail the hafen-city office and ask why they claim to be the biggest inner-city development project. I think they are aware of other big projects in Europe before they claimed to be the biggest.
> Here we can only guess and start one of those very unfunny city vs. city "my dick is bigger" bashing


I'm just saying, based on the numbers they use to promote it with, then there are at least two (London also got one that claims to be bigger: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1619458) project of larger scale going on in Europe. I don't know if their numbers are correct though and I don't really have any way to check if they are either.

I think Hafencity is a nice development so I'm not trying to belittle it ... I'm just trying to correct what appears to me to be incorrect information.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^ np... 

basically I don't care if there is a project with more hectar. It is always a question how you draw the boarders around your project area. For the Fjord city I would say from at a frist glance (by the way, great projects there. Why is this not promoted more in the World development forums?) that more or less three seperated main areas/quarters are only conected with tiny areas directly at the banks instead of a beeing a single quarter like HafenCity or NineElms in London.
But as I said it is meaningless. I am sure Oslo has more project areas directly boardering Fjord City as London has projects boardering Nine Elms as Hamburg has projects boardering the Hafencity which all can count to this project if someone decides so...

For example HafenCity itself is only a smaller part of a bigger development in Hamburg called "Sprung über die Elbe" with easily several 1000 hectars of development area all boardering each other and which are build simultaneously until 2025-2030(there will be always delays).
Here is an airpicture with "Sprung über die Elbe" developent areas highlighted. The Hafencity is dissapearing in the mist in the north of the picture. The southern end of the "Sprung über die Elbe" is at the bottom of the picture (Channel Harburg project)









older masterplan with hafencity and its neighbouring development areas for the "Sprung über die Elbe"
(Elbbrückenzentrum to the right, Kleiner Grasbrook/Veddel redevelopment south. Even this three areas togehter
are already > 300 hectare)









Model (hafencity not even in the picture)

















Once I tried to render all projects of the "Sprung über die Elbe" into a self made overview map togehter with an even bigger project (infrastructual Masterplan for the harbour) but at one point I gave up, so I missed 50% here...
http://cf-jot.deviantart.com/art/Ha...809?q=in:scraps sort:time gallery:cf-jot&qo=1

Several projects of this development like The Channel, Elbbrückenzentrum and IBA are listed in the other Hamburg-Thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1526747


----------



## Sid Vicious

Hamburg is the most beautiful big city in Germany!:cheers:


----------



## thebackdoorman

It is hard to follow news about these projects without speaking German... is the OMA Science Center officially dead? I thought there was a redesign not too long ago.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

It is officially not dead.
(But to be honest: I don't see any chance of a realisation after the financial Elbphilharmony desaster)


----------



## :jax:

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> basically I don't care if there is a project with more hectar. It is always a question how you draw the boarders around your project area. For the Fjord city I would say from at a frist glance (by the way, great projects there. Why is this not promoted more in the World development forums?) that more or less three seperated main areas/quarters are only conected with tiny areas directly at the banks instead of a beeing a single quarter like HafenCity or NineElms in London.


Developers like to claim the largest/longest/tallest construction under (so-and-so conditions), and SSC likes to ferret them out. For instance the recently completed Line 10 in Beijing is deemed the longest circular all-underground tunnel served by a single metro ring line. Change the parameters and another metro "wins". Line 10 is twice as long as the CERN Large Hadron Collider And Destroyer Of Worlds, which presumably would be the longest circular all-underground tunnel lined with superconducting magnets. Anyway, most largest/longest/tallest would go to China, or at least Asia. 

What I find more interesting is that HafenCity and Fjord City and other project like Western Harbour in Malmö share more than background, a post-industrial rejuvenation of harbour zones, but also style and attitude, a common way of doing waterfronts in the 2010s. To me they also seem "Northern European", recent waterfront projects I've seen elsewhere have had a different feel to them. That may be because I haven't been around enough of course.


----------



## El_Greco

Whats the social mix going to be like here?


----------



## TohrAlkimista

I guess we'll survive even without knowing if the Hafencity is the actual biggest development in Europe. 

Instead, it would be interesting to know how the process of the integration to the local "urban fabric" is going on. Is the district already vastly populated?


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^ in the north of it and west of it. The south not yet.

After derailing, lets bring this back on track



El_Greco said:


> Agreed. Are all those plots we see in the pictures going to be developed?


Yes. For example... An quick overview of projects U/C and confirmed for one of those airial pictures...


----------



## Puinkabouter

One of the aspects that I like and appreciate the most about the whole development of this area, is its architecture. There doesn't seem to be an urge to build nothing but stand-out spectacular architecture, but countrary: the architecture is modest - simple, respectful and still every building is designed to have its individual character. And then here and there, there's a landmark that really stands out, thanks to the modesty of the general development. Very classy!


----------



## Ludi

Great projects, i love the Hafencity and this new quarters in middle of the Elbe with all this bridges and the see! :cheers:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

First Building designs for the Baakenhafen quarter confirmed.










It looks as if the six "Watertowers" are going to be a combination of the two first placed ideas by the Shigeru Ban Architects Europe (Paris)









and Studio Gang Architects, Chicago, (USA)


----------



## El_Greco

Fantastic stuff.


----------



## erbse

Yeah, really cool development there, will be a very interesting quarter.


----------



## aarhusforever

Hamburg truly is one of the great European cities


----------



## BE0GRAD

El_Greco said:


> Whats the social mix going to be like here?


That's what I'd like to know too. Hope it won't be just for the rich.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^ What have been already build (the western part of the HC) is mostly for the upper class. 
Here you can see the rents for the currently available flats. All cold-rents are between 1200-2999€ per month (cold means without heating and further costings)
http://www.immobilienscout24.de/imm...ungen-vermieten/hamburg/hamburg/hafencity.htm

I visited two flats and what you get for the money is totally overpriced and among the most expensive flats in Hamburg in case of €/m². More expensive than best areas around the Alster lake and Elbe-Quarters. 

That's why (on medias and political pressure) the HafenCity planners rewrote their 
masterplan. For the new central Quarters are social-flats planned and already builded
The recently compleated project "Hafenliebe" contains 200 public authority-supported apartments









Current U/C project at Shanghaiallee will contain 30% social housing with prices per m² of 5,90€ instead the the usual average of 17 per m² in hafencity ...









We will see if this will lower the rents a bit. But if this will not work I am sure the unstoppable Spiderinvasion will do it


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

two more from the HafenCity Universtity Station by me


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

25 hours hotel interior

awarded 2012 with New Yorker
TRAVEL + LEISURE DESIGN AWARD 

pics:www.stephenwilliams.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Kame said:


> HafenCity Universität.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elbarkaden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baakenhafenbrücke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quartier Baakenhafen.


..


----------



## Ludi

wow, nice station! :applause:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Chicago Square / Elbbrückenzentrum* area continues to inspire Architects and Designers to contribute unasked Ideas for this final part of the HC. This time the *on3Studio Hamburg* came up with a conecpt-design that will never ever get realiszed like tons of ideas and concepts before, but it is still worth to be shown ...

Bilder: http://www.on3studio.com/de/visualisation


----------



## JLAG

Probably never realised as you mention but cool. Really looking forward to we the "real" or winning suggestion. High hopes on Chicago square.


----------



## Syndic

More icky Lady Gaga-esque architecture. Please don't build that, Hamburg.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Syndic said:


> More icky Lady Gaga-esque architecture. Please don't build that, Hamburg.


don't worry. It will not. It is just an Idea/Concept number 1000 to inspire and play with the possibilities for that area. Current Masterplan for Chicago Square/Elbbrückenzentrum still looks undefinated and contains only dummies


----------



## CrappyPlatypus

Syndic said:


> More icky Lady Gaga-esque architecture. Please don't build that, Hamburg.



what on earth does lady gaga have to do with architecture? it's like she's the go-to name whenever anything is a bit different, although i asure you she's not the first person to be a bit edgy. how about grace jones-, boy george-, or pete burns-esque architecture? does that sound very good? not really. and neither does gaga-esque. "this building is so gaga-esque". my god, just stop it.


----------



## :jax:

Well I for one will be looking forward to the Post-Gagaesque architectural style.


----------



## erbse

Hamburg is really flexing its muscles again. It's building up against the wall of ecosocialists. HafenCity will turn the Chicago Square area into insanely high-value land that will result in magnificent highrises, I hope.

I'd still love to see the Living Bridge realized, it'd give the area so much to look up to and through.


----------



## El_Greco

Gucci ghetto isn't all that great a thing, though.

Why is it called Chicago Square? I know huge numbers of European's left for America from Hamburg in late/early 19th/20th century, but their ships were sailing to New York.


----------



## erbse

There's social units in the area, too. But well, Hamburg's almost on par with Munich as a prime real estate market in Central Europe.

I think "Chicago Square" is a working title/placeholder name, I'm not sure it'll be a final one.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Close to all new projects in the HC offer 1/3 social housing to ensure a social mix. 

The names of new streets and squares (not exisiting ones like "Sandtorkai") are a greeting to Hamburgs twin cities or to cities the Hamburg Seaport works tight together with.

For example
*Named after twin cities: *
Chicago Square
Chicago Kai
Osakaallee (Osaka avenue)

*Twin City + Sister Harbour:*
Schanghaiallee (Shanghai avenue)
Dar es Salam Platz (Dar es Salam Square)

*Only Sister-Harbour:*
Yokohamastraße (Yokohama street)

*"befriended" Harbours or tight long range trading lines*
Vancoverstraße (Vancover street)
Hongkongstraße (Hong Kong sreet)
Koreastraße (Korea street - mentioned as a whole nation, an exepction)
Buenos-Aires Kai

However locals are the opnnion, that such street names are a bit overdone and silly. Because there will be already a "Chicago Kai" the Area around Elbbrückenzentrum will probably not be named after Chicago as well. But it remains as an unoffical project name.


----------



## El_Greco

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> Close to all new projects in the HC offer 1/3 social housing to ensure a social mix.


What does that mean? Are they for the people on welfare or people on low/mid incomes? 

The names are fine btw, reflects the areas history as a busy port (it still is busy port) nicely.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

El_Greco said:


> What does that mean? Are they for the people on welfare or people on low/mid incomes?


Your year income shall not surpass a certain Limit. For a 4head family it is (I guess) somewhat about 35.000 - 40.000 € per Year. For a single 19.000 -20.000 € and for seniors 14.000 -15.000€. All numbers are brutto.
(if you earn as a single 20.000€ a year your netto leftover is somewhat of 14.000€/year)
But these numbers are different from city to city.

But that's not all. There are more criterias. For example if you are in that income group and lost your flat when an investor decided, to tear down your block to build some luxury appartments and you have troubles to find a new flat because of your low income you will get classified as urgent case and will enjoy preferential treatment for such units.

And there are regulations to keep cheaters out - not every guy mit a "low income" is urgently "poor" 

The rent for those flats are roughly 50%-60% of the normal prices. In case of an appartmentbuliding rising currently in Shanghaiavenue
it is 7€-8€ qm2 for social housing an 14-15€ qm2 for the rest


----------



## El_Greco

Oh right so I see, thanks for an in depth explanation!

:cheers:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Next award for the HafenCity
This time the "Global Awards for Excellence Winner" from the Urban Land Institute in Chicago
http://www.uli.org/awards/hafencity-2013-global-awards-for-excellence/


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

construction starts for Slots 70 + 71 next to Shanghaiallee

Slot 70:


Ludi said:


> ©, Quelle und mehr Infos: http://yoko-hamburg.de/seiten/


+









www.drost-consult.de

And Slot 71








www.hafencity.com









www.stattbau-hamburg.de









www.hafencity.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

don't know if just a concept or more for construction slot 82 a+b








www.gehrcken.de








www.gehrcken.de


----------



## Highcliff

good job Ji Ja Jot....:master::master::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Some construction pics from today


Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> Nochmal Cinnamon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fassade Cinnamon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Promenade südliches Überseequartier wird angegangen. Gegenüber an der HCU ist der Platz für das Intelligence-Quarter inzwischen freigeräumt - wird da wohl bald losgehen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bei Linnen+Silk hat sich inziwschen ein ganzes Biotop aufgebaut. Enten tauchen nach kleinen Fischchen. Darf man jetzt überhaupt noch bauen, oder steht das schon unter Naturschutz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rückseite der Hotelvitalisierung in der Speichrstadt


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Welcome to the *Baakenhafen-desert*
The eastern quarter of the HafenCity gets prepared to grow







































*Überseequarter: Cinnamon construction progress*









achso. MOPO deckt auf. dreister Kranführer klaut Müllcontainer


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

some updates all brought in by Flor!an

*HafenCity University* construction progress. 


Flor!an said:


> Blick von der HafenCity Universitäts "Warft"


There is also a Video from inside the *HafenCity University*


Flor!an said:


> Innenaufnahmen der HCU (in Bau): http://www.vimeo.com/79727686


^^sceenshot









*Ericus-Bridge* and* construction Plot 65* status


Flor!an said:


> Die Ericus Brücke wird vielleicht dieses Jahr noch fertig ... (wurde zumindest jetzt schonmal asphaltiert)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nebenan auf Baufeld 65 wird ordentlich geklotzt


And we also hadn't this render for the *Yoko* yet








www.eingrundmehr.de

And the best news: The southern Überseequartier will be redesigned before construction starts. That was what I hoped most during the last 3 years.
Less Office-space, Housing space instead, smaller shops. The southerns Überseequartier was the worst designed of the whole HafenCity imo. 
More to come ...


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

some construction updates


Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> Baufortschritt Cinnamon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baufortschritt Yoko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baufortschritt Marquard & Bahls AG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und bei nacht scheint die Baakenhafenbrücke ganz nice beleuchtet zu sein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hafencity.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Some construction pics


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

today by me

HafenCity University









Cinnamon Topped out.









Daressalam-Square









Sumatra House









And a webcam for the Baakenhafen Quarter


Flor!an said:


> Es brauch im Baakenhafen keiner mehr nach Baustellen gucken gehen
> 
> Echtes "Live" Bild: http://webcam-hamburg.net/


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

one of the german users visited the HC recently


the man from k-town said:


> Der Cinnamon Tower am Sonntag





the man from k-town said:


> Rundumblick vom Riesenrad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sämtliche Foto sind von mir


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Musiker-Haus / Musician-House*

Finally the Musician-House at Shanghai-Avenue reveals its facade


Flor!an said:


> *Musikerhaus* ohne Gerüst:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^ one more detailed shot









directly facing the Musician-House 3 different Cladding-Examples are shown for the *YOKO-Project*


----------



## El_Greco

These are really cool!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

And this is, what happenes, if there was a financial and economy crisis at the beginning of a project and you use the timeout for further negociations and redesdigns. After a shitload of wrangling behind the scenes this wonderfull (unvoluntary developed) piece of nature will disappear since the investor finally got a plan.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Campus Futura (con-plot 81 a/b)*
from KNBK-Architects got a redesignt
(old pic in the link below):
http://www.jufa.eu/uploads/tx_templavoila/schaubild-aussen-klein.jpg








www.ds-bauconcept.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^whops. That's only construction Plot 81a

Here is con-plot 81b








www.ds-bauconcept.com









www.ds-bauconcept.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Inside HafenCity University by Felix Meyer 
more Hafencity pics of him: http://fotogipfel.de









http://fotogipfel.de








http://fotogipfel.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

from today








con.plot 65 Shanghaialle/Koreastraße








con plot 42 Shanghaialle/Koreastraße








con plot (Yoko)








Elbarcades


















guests from shanghai in ze infocenter


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

News for:
*Contrsuction Plot 70 ("YOKO")*


usage: Housing + commercial + Parking lot
involved Architects for the Block: 
Timm & Goullon Architekten
APB Architkekten
Böge Lindner K2
Neumann+Partner​
Status: U/C

Final Renders for the Streetside have been published









www.otto-wulf.de








www.otto-wulf.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Imagemovie from 2010. We hadnt it yet. It's a bit over the top but still nicely done. 
(In German)


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Around midnight by me


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Construction Plot 33 at Sandtorpark Quarter. One of the weaker competitions over the last 2-3 Years in the HafenCity imo 


1.Price BKK3 Architects, Vienna








www.competitionline.com








www.competitionline.com

2.Preis Steidle Architects, Munich









3. Price. Blauram Architects









4. Price. Eins:Eins Architects


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Winner Construction Plot 72*
usage: Hotel (Holiday Inn)
Architects: kister scheithauer gross architekten und stadtplaner GmbH










www.competitionline.com








www.competitionline.com


----------



## El_Greco

In the spirit of Chilehaus!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

if it just was so


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Offical overview has been updated:
Dark purple: Compleated
Red: Under Construction or contrution prepared
Orange: Architecture Competition running or pre-sale development planning
Yellow: Tender Preparation
Green: Surface Preperation


Waxo Khana said:


> Zur Expo Real wurde alles aktualisiert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: Hafen-City: Flächenstand


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Contruction Plot 72 between Shanghai-Avenue and LosePark has actually two winners.
One for the Hotel (South-West corner) has been already introduced
winner:
*kister scheithauer gross architekten und stadtplaner GmbH, Köln* (DE), 








www.competitionline.com

The winner for the Studen-Living dorm of north-east Corner is 
KSP Jürgen Engels Architeckten








www.competitionline.com

Also the *Cinnamon Tower* has a new updated website with a movie trailer
http://cinnamon-tower.de/
Screenshot from trailer










An Additional Rendering of the entrance area for construction Plot 81-82, the J*azz Museum and JUFA Hotel *has been released








http://mobil.kbnk.de


And user Florian took at the end of last month some progess pictures of the area preparations for the Baakenhafen Quarter


Flor!an said:


> Da ja Hochbau technisch nicht viel passiert. Hier was vom Tiefbau:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (neue) Zweibrückenstraße links und (alte)Zweibrückenstraße rechts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irgendwo hier wird die U4 enden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baufeld 65


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Mass-Study by GMP-Architects for the construction slots 55-57









www.architekturdarstellung.de


----------



## Ludi

Nice one, the tower behind I like too.


----------



## prale89

Hi guys, could you write all the references that you know of the project of Hafencity? 
I'm working on the project of Hafencity for my university.

Thanks


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

you mean contact details in case you got questions about the project?


----------



## droneriot

When will the supertall cluster be built?


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Never


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Big render fpor construction Plot 34/9 found

*House LINNEN*
Adress: San Fransico Street 1-3, Überseeboulevard 12-14

* Usage 40.500 qm of Office, Gastronomy, Shops
* Status: Lake in the construction plot hole gets deeper and deeper, first trees are growing
* Architects: BDP Building Design Partnership, London and SML Architekten, Hamburg











and some construction update pictures of further projects by Flor!an


Flor!an said:


> *Yoko:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Marquard & Bahls:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cinnamon:*
> Gerüst wird abgebaut


----------



## prale89

Hi, is there a possibility to have the dwg file of Hafencity? thanks


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

As far as they know they only offer common image and movie files.
You should ask the development management directly for dwgs 

[email protected]

or at their public realitions department
http://www.hafencity.com/de/presseportal-der-hafencity.html
(click on the second point "Pressekontakt")

They speak english


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Unibail-Rodamco SE invests 860.000.000€ into the HafenCity.
More infos soon








www.hamburg.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Progess of the Cinnamon Tower by Flor!an



Flor!an said:


> *Cinnamon Tower* von heute:


----------



## Flor!an

"New" adverb of the HafenCity:
108894840
http://vimeo.com/108894840


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Campus Tower*
Construction Plot 80 (Baakenhafenquarter) architecture competition is over.

Usage: Skybar, Office Space for Start-Ups, commercial units, Living (1/3 social housing)
Further Pictures additional to the following ones can be find here
http://www.competitionline.com/en/results/189552


Winner:
Delugan Meissl Associated Architects, Vienna








www.competitionline.com

2nd Price (no bigger picture available)
E2A Piet Eckert und Wim Eckert Architekten ETH BSA SIA AG, Zürich








www.baunetz.de

3rd Price
TRU ARCHITEKTEN, Berlin








www.competitionline.com

4th Price
eins:eins architekten BDA, Hamburg








www.competitionline.com

5th Price
Eike Becker_Architekten, Berlin








www.competitionline.com


----------



## FabriFlorence

Hamburg has a very beautiful and modern skyline but I'm sorry for the lack of a "true" skyscraper. 
I really don't understand why a so modern city like Hamburg doesn't have tall buildings. hno:


----------



## DiggerD21

FabriFlorence said:


> Hamburg has a very beautiful and modern skyline but I'm sorry for the lack of a "true" skyscraper.
> I really don't understand why a so modern city like Hamburg doesn't have tall buildings. hno:


Hamburg has tall buildings. They just don't happen to be skyscrapers, but church towers (and the town hall tower). City planning guidelines prevent tall highrises in the city centre, and in general Hamburg as a whole is not that densely populated so there is enough space for lower buildings.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Strandkai is truly seen as huge dissapointment in Hamburg. The rock bottom of investor-friendly architecture.


----------



## keepthepast

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> Strandkai is truly seen as huge dissapointment in Hamburg. The rock bottom of investor-friendly architecture.


Standkai and the similar disappointments all over the world are often blamed on inadequate financing from greedy investors who want a quick return. I think this is part of the problem, but this part of the problem is more reflected in the quality of building and finish materials, internal specs, space dimensions, and other aspects one 'doesn't notice'. The exterior overall design and site plan could have been substantially more acceptable for the same design/construction fees.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

I just had the favour to explore a quite simular projekt in Melbourne (Docklands) on a beatutiful sunny day and must say that the Hafen City does a lot of stuff better than Docklands - in particlular the design of public space. Also the dimensions and concept of usage as well as the quarters structure are higher as of the Docklands - still both quarters face the same problems and troubles.
It is pretty strange why all this suddenly went over board when it comes to the premium construction side of strandkai. Here public space is poorly planned and the architecture competition winners are the "cheapest" concepts.

I would accepts lower quality architecture for the strandkai-plots in the east, where social housing cooperations are involved - and they simply don't have the money for so called star architects nor expensive details in design and execution, but the western plot - the most visible plot - does not include social housing and will provide hamburgs highest rents per m2. 

I am looking forward when competition-online will publishes all competitors for plot 55 just to compare ...


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Official construction Start for the[/B]
*Intelligent Quarters*


con plot: 52 a+b
Location: Next to HafenCity University
Heigh: 70 Meters
Investor: ECE
Architect: Storrmer Murphy & Partner
Usage: Living + Office + commercial/public units









www.competitionline.com









www.competitionline.com









www.competitionline.com









www.competitionline.com


----------



## Tiaren

The overall quality of the designs did fall over the years though... In my opinion, the older buildings look much more interesting, unique and typical for Hamburg. These newer ones are all just bland, white and boring. They could be located anywhere in the Western world.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

I was just here a few days ago. Loved this part of Hamburg!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

News for construction plot 34/15 + 34/16. 34/16 has been redesigned
*"HC 34"*

*New design*








www.witte-projektmanagement.de

*(old design)*








www.blauraum.eu

Contruction Plot 34/15 remains as is was








www.nalbach-architekten.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*U + S Bahn Station "Elbbruecken"*
*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Hafencity (location: Elbbrückenzentrum / aka Chicago Square*

Investor: Subway Station -> Hamburger Hochbahn AG / S-Bahn Station -> Deutsche Bahn AG
Architecture office: Gerkan Mark und Partner
responsible Architects: Volkwin Marg, Jürgen Hillmer and Stephanie Joebsch
Status: U/C
Completation: 2018



PAD89 said:


> Haltestelle Elbbrücke U- und S-Bahn


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

que?


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Baakenhafen Quarter Peperation Progress








www.hafennews.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*YOKO*
construction Progress

Investor: Otto Wulff GmbH
usage: Housing + commercial units









www.eingrundmehr.de

pics by me


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

since you guys love construction side pictures our user Flor!an took his camera and walked through all the quarters of the Hafencity. THX 

*Elbrückenzentrum aka Chicago Square 
(mainly roadworks)*


Flor!an said:


> Ein kleiner Überblick über die Arbeiten im jüngsten Quartier:
> 
> Die Zufahrt in die HafenCity die Zweibrückenstraße
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brücken Neubau über die Zweibrückenstraße
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gründung für die U4 Haltestelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straße im Vordergrund wird irgendwann wieder Abgerissen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blick auf die zukünftige U-Elbbrücken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neubau der Versmannstraße. Soll mal eine grüne Allee werden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blick auf die Baakenhafen bzw das Quartier Baakenhafen




*Baakenhafen Quarter*


Flor!an said:


> Baakenhafenbrücke und ViewPoint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baakenhafenbrücke und im Hintergrund die Elbphilharmonie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Park Baakenhöft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baakenpark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zukünftige Promenade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baakenpark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerda-Gmelin-Platz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zukünftige Versmannstraße Richtung Freihafenelbbrücke


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

User Flor!an on his Hafencity Quest Part 2

*Am Lohespark + Übersee Quarter + Strandkai Quarter*



Flor!an said:


> Zukünftigte Straße Am Hannoverschen Bahnhof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vorplatz vom Lohsepark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spielplatz im Lohsepark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basketballplatz im Lohsepark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mehrere Trampoline im Lohsepark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intelligent Quarters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herbst vor der HafenCity Uni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Promenade am Magdeburger Hafen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hongkongstraße
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanghaiallee Ecke Koreastraße
> Baufeld 42 (links) Baufeld 65 (rechts)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanghaiallee (der Gärtner müsste mal wieder kommen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baufeld 65 (vorne) Baufeld 42 (hinten)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altes Hafenamt ist entkernt und wird saniert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinnamon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baufeld 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strankai Blick auf die Elbe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vorbereitungen für die Promenade am Hübenerkai (von den Marco-Polo-Terrassen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mahatma-Gandhi-Brücke für Fußgänger wieder passierbar


----------



## mooned

This is what Manchester was hoping for with Pomona island what a brilliant development.
Dies ist, was Manchester hoffte mit Pomona Insel was für eine brillante Entwicklung.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Refubrishment Progress of a building in the Speicherstadt



Flor!an said:


> Die Speicherstadt gehört doch zur HC oder?
> 
> Es werden aufjedenfall Pyramiden auf Dächer gebaut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und das soll es werden:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: http://biwermau.de/projekte/n1110-hauptzollamt-speicherstadt-hh/


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

The wood-model displayed in the HafenCity Info Center has been updated with latest approved projects. Completed, U/C or Approved ones are worked out in Detail. Existing buildings are blank white blocks. Further projects still in planning are bland brown blocks

The Strandkai Quarter (foreground) with all latest approved projects









Überseequarter with construction plot 34/15 (cinema) and 34/16 (housing + shops). right in the cnter of the picture









Shanghaiallee/Shanghaiavenue view from south Basically all buildings on the right hand side of the street are new to the model. Mostly already U/C









Shanghaialle/Shanghaiavenue view from North









Baakenhafen Quarter with contsruction Plot 80 (Campustower), 81 and the Watertowers od plots 90-92


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^ So lets go inside and catch some streetlife. pics by me

Großer Grasbrook (name of this street) with Santorkai Quarter to the right and Sandtorpark Quarter to the left









Maggelanterassen / _Maggelan-Terraces_ with view on Sandtorhafen /_Sandtor-Harbour_









Am Kaiserkai (streetname) view to Elbe Philharmonic Hall









View through Sandtorkai Quarter to the Überseeallee / _Uebersee-Avenue_









Entering Strandkai-Quarter with MarcoPolo Tower and Unilever HQ









Sumatrah Houese at Überseealle / _Übersee-Avenue_









Überseealle view West









South entrance of HafenCities main shopping boulevard with T/O Cinnamon









Market Square in the center of the Übersee-Quarter









North entrance to the boulevard









South-eastern part of the Daressalam-Square









View from Osakaallee / _Osaka-Avenue_ to market Square









Construction Works at Shanghai-Avenue

















and by Flor!an. construction Progress of the new Subway Station at Elbruecken-Quarter


Flor!an said:


> Update U4 Endhalt:


----------



## FelixMadero

IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## soren5en

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> Refubrishment Progress of a building in the Speicherstadt





http://hamburg-bildarchiv.de/0330549e2110bec01/0330549d260f3c921/index.html










http://biwermau.de/projekte/n1110-hauptzollamt-speicherstadt-hh/










_my pics_


----------



## soren5en

_Magdeburger Hafen/Elbtorpromenade._













_Magdeburger Hafen/Störtebeker Ufer._




















_my pics_


----------



## FelixMadero

AMAZING! The architectural hotspot of europe!


----------



## Geoffroi

You misspelled 'London'


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Progess for Plot 42 and 65


Flor!an said:


> Links an Projekt 42 wird das Gerüst abgebaut. Rechts Projekt 65 (siehe Lohseparkthread)


----------



## PeterVV

FelixMadero said:


> AMAZING! The architectural hotspot of europe!


 Don't overestimate it


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Plot 42 by Flor!an



Flor!an said:


> Nochmal 42 fast ohne Gerüste:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

sume more progress



Flor!an said:


> Und nocheinmal. Diesmal die Wasserseite im kompletten Ensemble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und das Intelligent Quarters von der Wasserseite:


----------



## erbse

The *ELPHI* (Elbe Philharmony - Wiki) turned out fantastic!  An icon already.









Hamburg Blueport - business moves on by Alexander Stielau, auf Flickr


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Hafen City yesterday. Streetlife, Architecture and constrction works. Unsorted and uncommented


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ lovely pics!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Finally a rendering for following con plot was uploaded to the page of the architect

*Überseequartier -
construction Plot 1/A*


Usage: Housing+Commercial
Investor: Unibail-Rodamco
Architect: Carsten Roth, Hamburg
Status: approved









http://www.carstenroth.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

new renders out for:

*Strandkai quartier con.plot 60 -
Engel+Voelkers Headquarter*


Usage: Office
Investor: Quantum AG + Wintershall Holding GmbH
Architect: Richard Meier Partners & Architects LLP, New York
Status: U/C









www.quantum.ag









www.fkn-gruppe.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

A new project was just announced an hour ago. Found by our user Alumann

*Baakenhafen quartier 
Care-Energy Sports Dome*


Usage: Indoor Sports Center for 25 different activities + Welness + Bar
Investor: PB Sports-Dome Management GmbH + Care-Energy
Architect: HASCHER JEHLE
Status: confirmed. openes in 2019









HASCHER JEHLE Architektur








HASCHER JEHLE Architektur








HASCHER JEHLE Architektur

Location:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

New Renders out for:

*Plot 3/E3 (formerly 62) *

usage: flats + commercial/Shops
Architect: KBNK
Investor: Unibail-Rodamco
Status: Approved
Renderings: Mokastudio / bloomimages

All pictures published at http://www.german-architects.com/cms/cms_pages/view/6301/podest/Schlank_und_elegant/lang:en


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Foundation Stone was placed for

*"KPTN Quartier"*

Investment: 0,12bn €
usage: flats + commercial/Shops + restaurants + hotel + cinema
Architect: Nalbach+Nalbach, Berlin + Blauraum, Hamburg
Investor: DC Develpoments + Patricia AG
Status: U/C


*Part by Nalbach+Nalbach Architects*








www.competitionline.com









www.competitionline.com









http://www.dcresidential.de/









www.hafencitynews.de

*Part by Blauraum Architects*








www.competitionline.com









www.hafencitynews.de









www.a-tour.de









www.competitionline.com









http://www.dcresidential.de/









http://www.dcresidential.de/


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Progress Lohsepark








www.abendblatt.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*"Wohnen am Lohsepark"*

usage: flats (social Hosuing / Building cooperation)+ commercial/Shops
Architect: Böge Lindner K2 Architekten, Hamburg
Investor: Baugenossenschaft Bergedorf-Bille eG
Status: completed
Photographer: Ralf Buscher 

complete picture series under:
http://www.boegelindnerk2.de/projekte/wohnen/wohnen-am-lohsepark


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Again New Renders for
*Strandkai quartier con.plot 60 -
Engel+Voelkers Headquarter*


Usage: Office + Flats + Shops + Restaurants
Investor: Quantum AG + Wintershall Holding GmbH
Architect: Richard Meier Partners & Architects LLP, New York
Status: U/C









www.quantum.ag









www.quantum.ag


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Model and Progress of the
*
Porzellan-Quartier / Porcelain-Quarter*

location: next to HafenCity University
consits of: 3 Buildings.
Volume: 150mio €
Materials: all buildings get a porcelain cladding
Investor: ECE
Architects: Stoermer Murphy + Partner

Photos taken by Flor!an


Flor!an said:


> Das neulich schon mal erwähnte Modell vom Intelligent Quarters in der HafenCity Uni:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und so sieht es aktuell aus:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Strandkai ConPlot 61*

architecture competition seems to be over.
The 3D Studio www.vize.com published yesterday 3 Renderings for the architecture Office "Baumschlager Eberle". The Project/Building Name seems to be "P.ARC"
I don't know yet if this is the winner or just a contribution. More infos sure soon so stay stuned










www.vize.com








www.vize.com








www.vize.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

quite recent aerial of the Überseequartier


----------



## simontemplario

I really like the way Hamburg is being changed by the "gobs". Last time I went to Hamburg I felt in love with this city, both, me and my wife are sure that we will come back again as soon as possible, and the next time, I hope to find most of the building of this thread finished... 

Hamburg and Düsseldorf are my Lieblingstadten (favorites cities) in Deutschland


----------



## Titan Man

What's with the OMA Science Center? Is the project dead?


----------



## erbse

^ Currently, yes. And personally I am glad it is. Not another bare concrete monster, please. 

Though the general idea of a large Science & Tech Center at HafenCity is very daring and charming, I appreciate that. With smoother and more appealing architecture, though.


----------



## Radovan Delija

schaut mal Belgrad waterfront Projekt was grad gebaut wird , könnt uns bisschen unter die Arme greifen


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Titan Man said:


> What's with the OMA Science Center? Is the project dead?


Replaced by a Potzemparc building on the right








www.hafencity.com


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^
Hope all these styles and facades in the front row will fit together when it's all built. Not sure if the public space at the river is a bit too generous to be frequented properly. What do you think Ji-Ja?


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

This spots at the quay will be most time occupied by cruiseships. So maybe it is so generous for some reasons connected to that. Those ships are pretty high and would look very strange next to those two towers


----------



## soren5en

_Elbarkaden_








_Busanbrücke_







_León-Brücke_




_Brooktorkaibrücke_










_Brooktorhafen_







_Brooktorpromenade_



















_Ericuspromenade_







_Ericusbrücke_




_sr5n_


----------



## soren5en

_Shanghaiallee_































_Koreastraße_


















_sr5n_


----------



## keepthepast

Too bad the new structures display little, if any, Hamburgian of Hanseatic identity.


----------



## soren5en

_Ericusgraben_








_Lohsepark_







_Am Lohsepark_

















_Hongkongstraße_





_Osakaallee_











_Internationales Maritimes Museum_




_Elbarkaden / Elbtorpromenade_













_sr5n_


----------



## goschio

keepthepast said:


> Too bad the new structures display little, if any, Hamburgian of Hanseatic identity.


The do actually very much. Red brickworks is considered typical for Hamburg.


----------



## erbse

"Very much" is rather exaggerated, there's slight references to neighbouring Kontorhausviertel with various degrees of (neo) brick expressionist details. But I agree with you keepthepast, it could have been both more Hamburgian and Hanseatic, in a way that connects the historical neighbourhood more with contemporary/futuristic influences.


Anyway, great photos soren5en, thanks for sharing!  For the pleasure of the Hamburg forumers, I re-posted them at this album: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1928193


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Looks really good! Thanks for the photos!


----------



## Smart City

So nice project,but i think there's a lot of red bricks..to many!


----------



## soren5en

_Cinnamon Tower
_












































_sr5n_


----------



## soren5en

_Kaiserkai_




_Sandtorpark_













_Parkhaus_

























_Magellan-Terrassen / Sandtorkai_







_sr5n_


----------



## keepthepast

Love the parking garage. It reflects a wonderful representation of classic Hamburg architecture and embodies the image of a harbor warehouse. Perfect.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Progess Porcelain Quarter by flor!an


Flor!an said:


> *Porcelain QUARTERS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Fassade die an das Brachland links neben Projekt 48 (gibts da keine Nummer?!/ist hier nix geplant?) liegt, hat Farbe bekommen. Details hier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zum besseren Verständnis der Lage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Projekt 42* (Gebrüder Heinemann Erweiterung) ist jetzt fertig und bezogen


----------



## towerpower123

Every single one of these projects is a masterpiece to behold! By the way, parking garages are often easy to enter and go up to the top deck to get a great view over the shorter buildings.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Stumbled upon these nice pics:




























https://twitter.com/ShareTheCity/status/881918119308144642

EDIT: blah, they're tiny


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Current half way down view of Shanghai Avenue








www.hafencitynews.de


----------



## erbse

^ This one turned out really good! Totally says "Hamburg".


----------



## goschio

Could be a little bit more Shanghai. But not bad.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Recent Scene from Androcano-Store/Restaurant at Überseeboulevard








www.andronaco.info


----------



## RoctechMachinery

the feeling at first sight is very nice. very impressive by its style.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

DJI_0064 by HAFENCITYSTUDIOS, auf Flickr



DJI_0055 by HAFENCITYSTUDIOS, auf Flickr


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

construction works around Lohsepark


Häuser said:


> das ganze noch einmal aus der Webcam Vogelperspektive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bild ECE Webcam


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Dock 71 
by DFZ Architekten









http://dfz-architekten.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

construction works in Baakenhafen Quarter


Flor!an said:


> Blick aus dem Elbbrückenquartier auf die Baakenhafenbrücke und die in Bau befindlichen Gebäude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Östliches Teil des Baakenparks mit dem Himmelsberg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spielplatz im Baakenpark mit schrägen Häusern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyline der in Bau befindlichen Gebäude (Campus Tower -> Campus Futura -> Panorama Hafencity -> Creativ Blocks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eher einfache Fassade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Versmannstraße Blick Richtung Elbbrückenquartier (jeder Handwerker kommt scheinbar mit eigenem Auto  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die U4 Baugrube wurde geschlossen. Die Versmannstraße wird also bald 4 spurig (und dann vielleicht geöffnet?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baakenpark bzw. Himmelsberg von der Versmannstraße
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spielplatz im Baakenpark von der Versmannstraße
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Versmannstraße wirkt schon jetzt sehr urban. (Sind die Häuser eigentlich höher als in der Shanghaiallee? Es wirkt so)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links Campus Futura; Rechts Campus Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blick von der Überseeallee auf den Campus Tower


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Two developments for The eastern quarter of "Quartier Elbbrücken" (formerly Chicago Square) have been published. In this wooden model its the detail structures 









Quelle: Auer Weber http://www.auer-weber.de/de/aktuell...bgw-und-der-vbg-in-der-hafencity-hamburg.html

*con plot 121. Seminar Center*


Usage: Seminar-Center for job security and health with intregrated Hotel
Investor: employers' liability insurance association of BGW and VGB
Architect: http://www.auer-weber.de
Status: confirmed









http://www.auer-weber.de



*con plot 110. "the Pier"*


Usage: "smart workplace" offices
Investor: OVG Real Estate GmbH
Architect: henn GmbH
Status: confirmed









http://www.henn.com








http://www.henn.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Intelligent Quarters - construction progress*


Usage: Mixed Use (Office, Housing, Skybar)
Visualisation: Datenland
Architect: http://www.stoermer-partner.de
Status: U/C









www.stoermer-partner.de

progress








www.stoermer-partner.de


----------



## frank hannover

It's always intriguing how the HC is always changing with all the constructuions , competitions ,groundbreakings , topping out, opening ceremonies..... just great !


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Baakenhafen con.plot 99*


Usage: Social Hosuing
Investor: SAGA GWG
Architect: http://www.blauraum.eu
Visualisation: PONNIE Images
Status: confirmed









www.blauraum.eu


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Baakenhafen con.plot 82*


Usage: 180 Flats (1/3 social housing), Manufactury, Eventlocation
Investor: Garbe Immobilien-Projekte GmbH + building cooperation "Halbinsulaner"
Architect: KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten + WERK Arkitekter + kister scheithauer gross
Status: confirmed









www.hafencity.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Baakenhafen con.plot 94*


Usage: 1elementary school + swimming pool + Kindergarden
Investor: SBH | Schulbau Hamburg + SterniPark GmbH 
Architect: LRO Lederer Ragnarsdóttir Oei + WERK Arkitekter 
Status: confirmed









www.ndr.de









www.ndr.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*con plot 102. "Wildspitze"*


Usage: Office, Public Space (cinema focused on wildlife movies, Augnented Reality exhibitions regarding nature&Wildlife), Housing (1/3 social housing)
Investor: Garbe Immobilien-Projekte GmbH
Architect: http://www.stoermer-partner.de
Height: 65 Meter (Germanys highest wooden house)
Status: confirmed









http://www.stoermer-partner.de


----------



## makoppa

I took these this morning on the way to work. Looking really good.


----------



## Silverhawk

Hamburg is the most varied architechtonical city I've visited in my life. I loved so much each kind of styles I went finding along while walking in the streets.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ do you mean the HafenCity or Hamburg in general?

I love architectural diversity in cities and I'm interested in finding more. So far, the best examples of diversity in Europe that I have seen are Glasgow and Bucharest.


----------



## Mr_Dru

In Amsterdam there is a new (big) project and it uses Hafencity as example. As Amsterdam is increasing every year with 13.000 new inhabitants, there's not enough ground to build new houses. The plan is to remove the industry from the harbor and transform it to a new neighborhood. 

The new neighborhood is named 'Havenstad' and there is room for 150.000 new inhabitants. I hope we can learn from Havencity.

_Short documentary about Havencity Hamburg. (In Dutch and German)_


----------



## :jax:

Is there an overview thread for such projects? There is quite the number of urban renewal projects for harbours, docks, and wharves, both new and old, big and small. I know of at least a dozen myself. They are often quite comparable.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Mr_Dru said:


> I hope we can learn from Havencity.


Hope so too. HafenCity contains plenty of experimental stuff in like ecological/energy-efficiency concepts for its builings - and sometimes it did not worked out as on paper and should not be repeated. "geothermal probes" placed in "energypillars" will result in plenty of applause und eco-prices... At least in 2009, but not in heating your building in 2017 

And on the other Hand. Things you have been afraid of in 2009 like the HafenCity-Bridge-Spider-Inavasion turn out not tear down your buildings. Just ask the hafenCity gmbh for "Natrium Dampflicht"


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Überseequartier con.F2/5*


Usage: cinema
Investor: Unbail Rodemco 
Architect: Hild und K
Status: ground preperation









www.fsw-info.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Campus Tower progress




Flor!an said:


> Turm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mit/Vom Lohsepark











www.garbe-immobilien-projekte.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Baakenpark progress by flor!an



Flor!an said:


> Der Baakenpark hatte eine Art Softopening.
> 
> Der Spielplatz ist frei betretbar und schon gut besucht. Sowohl die Baakenparkfußgängerbrücke, die Promenade am Nordufer vom Baakenhafen (Versmannkai) sowie der Lola-Rogge-Platz ermöglichen den Zugang zum Park/Spielplatz.
> Der Park Ansicht ist noch in Bau.
> 
> Zugang vom Lola-Rogge-Platz (der noch im Rohbau ist)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petersenkai (südliche Promenade des Baakenhafens)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blick auf die Häuser in Bau:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windgeschütze Bänke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Zufahrt" zum Spielplatz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vom Spielplatz auf die Baakenhafenbrücke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rundweg vom Spielplatz aus (Weg noch gesperrt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spielplatz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fußball und Basketballplatz im Spielplatz (Kunstrasen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Park ist noch in Bau:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massive Schaukeln mit Blick auf den Hafen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im Park gibts auch Trimm-Dich-Geräte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auf der unteren Ebene gibts eine Tartanbahn (und eine komische Schräge die ich nicht verstehe  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rundgang an der Wasserseite (Die Steine sollen scheinbar eine Barriere für kleine Kinder sein und daher wird kein Geländer gebraucht)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spannend: Der Betonstreifen ist die alte Kaimauer (rechts ist alles aufgeschüttet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treppe zum Himmelsberg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blick auf den Park vom Himmelsberg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Park ist komplett Barrierefrei, sogar die Treppen haben Blindenmarkierungen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rundweg mit coolen Lampen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nochmal die Brücke


----------



## GiordanoBruno

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> And on the other Hand. Things you have been afraid of in 2009 like the HafenCity-Bridge-Spider-Inavasion turn out not tear down your buildings. Just ask the hafenCity gmbh for "Natrium Dampflicht"


Ist das jetzt wirklich ein Problem?Die Spinnen? Oder ist es nur "Fake News",um das Projekt iergendwie zu sabotieren?


----------



## erbse

*ElbTower | Eastern end of Hamburg-HafenCity (Elbbrücken-Quartier) | 225m*

235m ElbTower ahead! kay:

*ElbTower thread (global): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1983067*



Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> Masterplan for eastern HafenCity has been changed and finally approved.
> 
> *Elbtower*
> 
> *District: Hamburg-Mitte
> Quarter: Hafen-City
> Sub-quarter: Elbbruecken-Quartier *
> 
> Status and project facts:
> 
> 
> Building height: has been lifted from 150m to 200m
> Investment: approx 1.1 bn US€ / 1bn €
> Usage: Mixed Use
> Status: Height and construction-mass approved, next week the project will be introduced at the immobile exhibition in Cannes.
> Investor: Will be announced in 2018. No public money
> Architect: Competition in preparation. Building shall look "sculptural" with a "unique crown". No investor-box wanted.
> www.hamburg.de













































http://www.hafencity.com









http://www.hafencity.com









http://www.hafencity.com









http://www.hafencity.com









david chipperfield architects


The *ElbTower* connects visually to the Elbe Philharmonic! That's part of the concept by Chipperfield, great idea imho, as well as the sailing resemblance - great proportions there:









https://abload.de/img/elbtowerzxspm.jpg

The video exemplifies this effect even better, and also shows the planned nightly illumination:





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lipPcqFdktc

Source: https://www.archdaily.com/888821/da...s-selected-to-design-tallest-tower-in-hamburg

More detailed render visualisations of the Elbtower:

















https://davidchipperfield.com/project/elbtower


This will definitely become a landmark, without being obtrusive, arrogant or brutal
like so many other things built with this intention these days.


----------



## cilindr0

It is approved?
Hope so, looks amazing!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

It's not 100% approved. Must passed the local parliament. What will not be much of a deal since most of the opposition supported the general planning of the Elbtower in advance.


----------



## Nick Holmes

love it :cheers:


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

While I really like the bottom and middle part, the top bothers me somehow. It looks kind of inharmonic.


----------



## JLAG

I take it as a continuation of the bottom plus a reference to the Elbphilharmonie concert hall. I kind of like it.


----------



## Silverhawk

Hamburg is one the best architectural cities I have visited in my life. It never let me of surprising.


----------



## wakka12

Hamburg looks beautiful, and that waterfront skyscraper is one of the best skyscrapers Ive seen proposed in a while,Ive rarely seen such elegance in a building so large, it'll be a fantastic addition to the city.


----------



## soren5en

_Some recent updates from friday._


_* Shipyard. Freeport. Watermark. *_















_*Grasbrookpark*_











_sr5n_


----------



## soren5en

_double post_

_O'k :wink2:_







_sr5n_


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Southern Überseequarter (U/C). Not shown Rendering









Copyright: Saguez&Partners


----------



## Elktest

Elbphilharmonie / Containership by Tobias Gudat, auf Flickr


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Baakenhafen-park by gmp-architects








www.gmp-architekten.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Some new Strandkai renderings showing the two new U/C Towers (left one by Ingenhoven, right one by Hadid Teherani)









www.bild.de









www.bild.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

By me from last Weekend


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Hafencity - Update
> 
> Blue number 1 on the map in comment #523 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164



*PIANO*

*
Development area: Baakenhafen*


Usage: mixed use / 140 flats (mostly Flat sharing projects), Piano workshop/factory
Investor: Patrizia, Hamburg
Architect: fletcher priest architects
Status: confirmed
Status: white parts are bricks, dark parts are wood. And it has some solar-stuff and bees on its head.











www.fletcherpriest.com










www.fletcherpriest.com


----------



## gstark0

Great projects! Congrats to hamburg, really great architecture  There is a similar to HafenCity project in Gdańsk - Young City.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^@gstark
looks promising 

*Moringa*

*
Development area: Baakenhafen*


Usage: mixed use
Investor: ?
Architect: kadawittfeldarchitektur
Status: confirmed











https://www.kadawittfeldarchitektur.de
www.mopo.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

New Renderings out for:

Project: EDGE ElbSide Hamburg
Investor: EDGE Technologies (OVG Real Estate)
Architeckt: Behnisch Architekten Planungsgesellschaft mbH
usage: Office
Status: confirmed











XPM GmbH - Immobilienprojektmanagement












XPM GmbH - Immobilienprojektmanagement


----------



## soren5en

_Intelligent Quarters
by Anke Müllerklein_


----------



## soren5en

_Campus Futura 
by Anke Müllerklein_


----------



## soren5en

_KPTN Quartier
by Marcus Bredt
theplan.it_


----------



## soren5en

_Grasbrookpark
by Hertha Hurnaus
archello_


----------



## soren5en

_KPTN
by Piet Niemann, Marcus Bredt_
_wernersobek.de_


----------



## soren5en

_Campus Tower
by Piet Niemann
dmaa.at
sop-architekten.de_


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Roots - construction start of Germanys highest wooden house

District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Hafen-City *


Usage: 128 condominiums + 53 social housing units + 1700m2 office + 2000m2 exhibitions + restaurants
Height: 65m
Investor: Garbe Immobilien
Architect: ?
Status: construction start





























Pictures: Home: Garbe Immobilien Projekte | Hamburg


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Hafencity *
progress + streetlife during winter and pandemic

*Elbe Philharmonic Hall* + Hanseatic Trade Center from west









Ghandi-Bridge










*Progess for Strandkai Quarter*










FiftyNine Strandkai



From Philharmonic Hall / Place of German Reunification









From Vasco-da-Gama-Square









From Marco Polo Terraces










*Überseequarter / Westfield Center Progress*










https://www.ueberseequartier.de/



From Magdeburger Brücke / Magdeburg-Bridge

















*Magdeburger Hafen / Magdeburg Harbour* with Osakaallee / Osaka Avenue (left)









*Lohsepark
















*


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

New Renderings out for

*EDGE*

District: Mitte
Quarter:Hafen City
Architect:HENN GmbH
Renderings: bloomimages
Usage: Office / Mixed Use



















and
*EDGE Elbside*

District: Mitte
Quarter:Hafen City
Architect: Behnisch Architekten
Renderings: bloomimages
Usage: Office / Mixed Use










Pictures and infos from:








EDGE | EDGE HafenCity Hamburg


Haven for InspirationEDGE HafenCity Hamburg is inspired by the district of HafenCity and its diversi...




edge.tech


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

For the U/C Überseequarter aka Westfield project area there is actually I showroom located at the 7th Floor in the Sumatra-Kontor Building. Displayed are interactive models and yo can undertake some 3D-Tours. Entrance is free according to their own webpage:



https://www.ueberseequartier.de/2020/01/staunen-im-showroom/



Of course it is currently closed due to covid, but afterwards I will go and check it out. Of course follwowing pictures have been taken before the pandemic.


----------



## makoppa

I live over the road from this display; it really was wonderful to see the model. I’d totally recommend it for anyone interested in the Westfield development


----------



## soren5en

_Baakenhafen. Elbkant
by Benedikt Kraft
dbz.de















_








_














_


----------



## soren5en

_Panorama Baakenhöfe_
_pfp-architekten.de_


----------



## EduConde

Ok


----------



## soren5en

EduConde said:


> Ok


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Überseequartier Progress:














Hafencity Zeitung – Nachrichten von der Hamburger Stadtküste







hafencityzeitung.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Hafencity - Überseequarter Construction

If you are a construction-side tourist now is (with current low infection rates in Germany) the best time to visit the Hafen City. The U4 Subwaystation leads right into the center of this construction side - literally in the middle. You will find yourself surrounded by foundation works, cranes, and some structures beginning to rise. Certainly a lot to see here...
The "finger" with the little glass box coming from the upper left is the stations exit.








by Mit kühnen Ideen die Zukunft gestalten. | WTM Engineers









by Home | Corall Ingenieure GmbH | Meerbusch


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

A view inside the HafenCity University










https://adac.infomaxnet.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*zero emission house

Aerea: Überseequartier*
Usage: Hafencity GmbH Headquarter
Investor: Hafen City GmbH
Architect: Heinle, Wischer + Partner
Status: Approved U/C
Additional Informations: Will produce so much energy, that even the emissions of its building process will be covered

Pictures copyright: Heinle Wischer und Partner


----------



## soren5en

_HafenCity Überseequartier. San-Francisco-Straße Eleven Decks.
Carsten Roth Architekt ( - 2023 )_
_elevendecks.de_
_neubaukompass.de



























































_


----------



## Zaz965

^^^^^
@A Chicagoan, @redcode , @little universe
I like staircase shape buildings


----------



## soren5en

_Strandkai
by Robert Grahn _
_euroluftbild.de_


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*FifytNine + The Crown

District: Mitte
Quarter:Hafen City / Strandkai*
Usage: housing
Architects: *Hadid Teherani* (Fifty Nine) + *ingenhoven architects *(The Crown)
Status: U/C T/O

Some new marketing renderings for those two project have been released a while ago, but wasnt shown here:
Pictures: https://www.strandkai.com

1: FiftyNine:













































The Crown:




































Together:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Please forgive me for the next "_Hamburg Main thread - Hamburg HafenCity_" Double Post. I don't know yet, how to handle projects, wich affect both threads at the same time better:
*
Moringa

Quarter:Hafen City /Elbrückenquartier
construction Plot: 105*

Usage: 190 Flats (33% social housing), 400 bike parking slots, Kindergarden, Restaurants, Shop, Urban farming space
Investor: MORINGA GmbH by Landmarken
Architects: kadawittfeld
Renderings: rendertaxi
Status: U/C

I actually don't know, if anyone else already presented this project in this thread, because I was inactive between 2020 and 2021. I know I did not, because I wanted to wait for the marketing renderings, instead of the conceptional visualisations for the architecture/Project competition.
A short background for you: construction plots in the Hafen City are not given to the highest bidder or to the Investor who pumps a shitload of money into pre-marketing to convince the city. Biddings for Plots are levelled. So you have to convince the (expert) jury with your concept, which means, that renderings of recent decided competitions sometimes not meet the quality for a public presentation or to please potential tenants.

The Moringa is one of those samples (like the renderings for the digital art musuem update), focusing its successful application for the HafenCity Platin certificate regarding sustainability and explaining, how this project is set p to meet "cradle2cradle" criterias. So I skipped a presentation in this thread, lost the project out of sight and realised, that marketing renderings are already finished.

(note: The building on the far right is the "EDGE" on Plot 110 Building and rendered correctly. Thecompetition in-between the Moringa and the EDGE for plot 108 is ongoing and will certainly not look like this, since it is also going for a Platin Award by following the Cradle2Cradle way)



























pictures:








kadawittfeldarchitektur


Wir gestalten Lebens-, Arbeits- und Stadtraum! Als Architekten, Generalplaner, Bauingenieure, Berater oder Kooperationspartner können wir Architektur-, Interior- und städtebaulichen Projekte durch alle Leistungsphasen begleiten.




www.kadawittfeldarchitektur.de






https://www.landmarken-ag.de










rendertaxi . architektur . visualisierung . digital set design . animation


rendertaxi ist spezialisiert auf Bilder ungebauter Architektur. Wir sind Experten für Architekturvisualisierung . Digital Set Design . Animation . Post Production . VR




www.rendertaxi.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Medical School Hamburg

District: Mitte
Quarter:Hafen City /Strandkai
construction Plots: 113 - 116*

Usage: University of Applied Sciences and Medical University
Investor: Patrizia AG
Architects: C.F. Møller
Status: confirmed

All pictures and more information on the architects website:








Competition Win. C.F. Møller Architects contributes to the waterfront city of the future - C.F. Møller


HafenCity Hamburg is Europes largest inner-city urban development project and serves as the prototype for the European waterfront city of the future. C.F. Møller Architects is contributing to this development with a sustainable building that will serve as a social marketplace for people, content...




www.cfmoller.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*HafenCity construction Plot 101 (not named, yet)

District: Mitte
Quarter:Hafen City /Elbrückenquartier*

Usage: office + commercial
Investor: DC Developments GmbH & Co. KG
Architects: steidele Architekten
Renderings: Formstadt GmbH
Status: confirmed

I put some more pics into this, not to make it to a double post again with the city thread





























Location










Archtiects Page:
: steidle-architekten.de

3D-Studio Page:





Architekturvisualisierung | Formstadt | München


formstadt architekten gmbh, architektur und visualisierung




www.formstadt.de


----------



## Darryl

Just out of curiosity, I don't really follow this development much, but when is it projected to be 100% built-out, and about how far are they along currently? Like 1/2 way or 3/4?


----------



## TM_Germany

I'm guessing it is about 2/3 to 3/4 complete. Correct me if I'm wrong but the last completions should happen around 2025 with the Elbtower, though I'd give a couple extra years to be safe.


----------



## frank hannover

Construction marterial is more and more expensive , construction workers are rare ,and other costs are growing. That makes is difficult for devevelopers to say when they will start or even complete their projects and what the costs finally are. Latest example : Three developers presented their redisigned plans for their residential Waterhouses at Baakenhafen /Hafencity and and none of the three wanted to call any expected costs or date,


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Construction Status Update and Streetlife in the HafenCity on 17.July 2022.
Part 01 - Elbbruecken-Quartier (Elbe Bridges Quarter)







*

There very most eastern Part of the Hafencity is still mostly unde cinstruction. Exept the Subway - S Bahn Junction (middle) nothing is completed in this quarter, which will also see the 244m Elbe Tower rise soon.









Inside the Subway Station. Its currenty the end point of the Line U4, but will extended to the elbe Island towards the next development area


















The S-Bahn Station (Rapid urban trasit) however already contuniues to the other shore and connects Hamburgs southern quarters to the center:









When you levae the Station westwards you enter the "Amerengo Vesspucci Platz / (Square)". Imo a horrible Name.









Despite absolutely everything is u/c here, people already use it to hang out, our take a braek from thei HafenCity rounddtrip.









We covered some architecture competition regarding this quarter in this thread. But until this deserts will turn into highrises, some more time will pass



















more to come ...


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Construction Status Update and Streetlife in the HafenCity on 17.July 2022.*
* Part 02 - Baakenhafen (Southern Bank)








*

From the Vespucci Square you can decide, if you follow the shore on the southern or northern bank. We continue on the southern one, since a recently artufucal island park was opened here. The "Baakenpark". It offers a small hill with a viewpoint on top









The small park also contains two playgrounds, a soccer and a basketball flied, and a fitness area. In the distance we can see the highrises of the "intellegence quarter" and the university.









if we look back to the east we don't see much yet. But in some years the Elbetower will be right in the middle of the picture.









Somewhat in the center of the southern bank, where local supply for the the inhabitans is located. Keep in mind this pictures have been taken on a sunday. So the shops were closed that day









Westernmost point of the "Baakenalle (Baaken Avenue)" , the central street of this quarter









In the Baakenhafen Quarter more projects are completed compared to the Elbbrücken Quarter. Yet a lot is still to be done. Basically all highrises are still missing. So this view over the bay to the nothshore will change dramatically in the next years.









We cover the northern shore with the next update. Imo the most underrated part of the hafencity (which does not mean it would be the best, just underrated). On pictures of that particular area suffers a lot from the absence of the third dimension. All buildings are rather fractured with setbacks and different materials. But on photografs those buildings will still look like a wall. I was also fooled by that. When I saw the firt renderings I was thinking, this quarter must look horrible when completed. But in reality is works surprisingly well.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Construction Status Update and Streetlife in the HafenCity on 17.July 2022.*
* Part 03 - Baakenhafen (Northern Bank)* 










We start with a view from the Baakenhafen Bridge to the northern part of this quarter. I think you get a better idea about the design concept compared to the last "wall shot"










Yet the bridge itself is flanked by maybe two of the weakest concepts of the hafen city. On its western side you find the long streched building of the Hafen City University. It's one of the "older" buildings of the entire development area during times, where planners and designers probably did not really know where to go with the HC. In the back the cranes of the U/C "Uebersee-Quarter". The center piece or "heart" of the Hafen City.









On the east side there is building wich calls uns right from the 70ies. It was completed 1 year ago and they choosed a material for the cladding, which is already rotting in the harsh martime climate. They made the same mistake with one of the very first buildings here, which got an entire new, redisigned cladding.









The rest however is desiged quite lovely and diverse.









Several bars, restaurants and coffe shops opened their service the last year and survived the lockdowns.









The quarter entrance from the west is marked by the "campus tower". And if you are looking for skypar opportunities during your Hamburg visit, this might be an andress for you:





Puzzle Bar Hamburg – by Kevin Fehling & Dennis Ilies







puzzle-bar.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Construction Status Update and Streetlife in the HafenCity on 17.July 2022.
Part 04 - Around Shanghai Avenue and Lohsepark*










Turning around towards north from the University there are again bigger Gaps. And that will stay for a while. No competition was announced, yet. But it will host a school





Über die Initiative







schulcampus-lohsepark.de













Looking down the Shanghai Avenue, which is some kind of central street for this partucular area. The street connects the University to the Fanous Warehouse District. The Southern endpoint (no in this picture) is also missing its construction. In one case the foundation preperation have begun. In the other case - construction plot 51 - a very big junk area - no plannes have been published, yet.









The Hong Kong Street - a parral street - provides some survining architecture from the old harbour use.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Kobe Street (Of course the street names are not in english. It's "Kobestrasse" in German, but I provide english translation here)









Am Lohsepark, cornering Yokohama Street. This area next to the park is mostly housing. Architects of modern quarters are often confronted with critcs about the "coldness" of their creations. Hoever Trees and Plants and not only the building itself are a key element to make a quarter lively. For the Losepark area it starts to work out. But it will develop its full impact in the decades to come.









For now the trees of this park are still "small" compared to Hamburgs older ones.









The western front of the park is currenty filled with its last peace.









and I am glad to see again some brick expressionism


----------

